# The Newbie Guide to Martial Arts Training (ver 2.6) - by Jeff Pipkins



## Bob Hubbard

Archive-name: martial-arts/newbie-guide
Last-modified: 17 Jun 1995

Posting-Frequency: monthly in *.answers, every two weeks in rec.martial-arts

Note:  The Newbie Guide has been posted by Randy Pals (pals@ipact.com),
but the sole author/maintainer of the NG is Jeff Pipkins.  Please address
any replies to Jeff (Pipkins@bangate.compaq.com).


           The Newbie Guide to Martial Arts Training (ver 2.6)
                           by Jeff Pipkins


So, you've never really had any martial arts training, but you'd like
to start.  Where do you go?  Which school is the best?  This guide
will help you find your answers if you're willing to invest some effort.

HOW TO LOOK
-----------

You probably already know that there are many different styles of
martial arts.  Because variety abounds, it's only natural to ask which
style is "best".  Unfortunately, it's just not that simple.  The
question itself is not even complete, but even if there were a one-
word answer, chances are that answer wouldn't help you anyway.  Not
unless you're also willing to pick up and move to a school where the 
"best" style is taught.  And even then, it's very important to realize
that two schools that teach the same style, that have the same name on 
their signs, are often different, many times drastically different.
So the name on the sign can tell you absolutely nothing about the
quality of the school.  So, it's natural thing to want to ask which
style is best and then go look that up in the phone book.  But it is 
also possibly the worst way to go about becoming a martial arts student.

The more pragmatic approach is to first make a survey of the schools
in your area.  There are probably more schools near you than you
realize, because many schools advertise very little or not at all.
This guide will give you tips on finding them.  Then, you should visit
several of the schools, many times, before deciding where you want to
train.  This guide will help you by giving you some hints on what to
look for and what to ignore.

This guide is here to help you find a place to train, but to gain
the benefits, you must be willing to put in some hard work.  Choosing
a school is an important decision you shouldn't take lightly.  Commit
yourself to spending the time and effort it takes to choose wisely.
If it takes you 2 or 3 months of searching and visiting to decide,
that is certainly time very well spent, and it will be well worth it
to have found a good school that suits you well.


WHERE TO LOOK
-------------

There is little correlation between the cost and the quality of
martial arts training.  So why not look for quality first among the
cheaper prices?!  Here are some places to look to find M.A. schools:

   1. Friends, or friends of friends
   2. Bulletin boards at martial-arts supply stores
   3. Bulletin boards at Asian bookstores
   4. Local colleges (also check "continuing education" courses)
   5. Community/Civic Center Programs
   6. YMCA/YWCA/Jewish Community Centers (Programs at these places
      do not typically require that you be of any particular
      religious affiliation in order to participate.)
   7. Classified ads from newspapers and local free papers (these can
      often be found on your way out of the grocery store).
   8. Cultural heritage festivals
   9. Bulletin boards at Oriental restaurants.  (Hint: if you
      decide to ask someone who works there, don't assume that
      they know anything about martial arts.  Also, don't assume
      that they are, say, Chinese just because they work at or
      own a Chinese restaurant.  Beware of stereotypes, especially
      where someone may take offense.)
  10. Road signs
  11. Yellow Pages under "Karate..." or "Martial Arts"

Numbers 1-10 aren't intended to be in any particular order, but personally,
I would only consider #11 after exhausting the other 10 options.  But when it 
comes down to that, I would first consider the ones that are near the route 
I take between home and work.  You can usually find a list of many, but 
certainly not all, schools by looking in the Yellow Pages under "Karate..." 
(even if most styles there aren't Karate), or sometimes under "Martial Arts". 
Remember that there is little that can appear in the Yellow Pages to 
recommend one place over another.  Consulting the Yellow Pages for a martial 
arts school should be considered a last resort.  You will have to visit a 
school to make any comparison at all.  If you live in a small town, you 
might just visit all of them.  If you live in a big city, that might not be 
feasible.  If you have a really large number of choices, be of good cheer -- 
you don't have to find the absolute "best" school, just a very good school 
where you can learn and be happy.  But do try to visit more than just a few 
schools.  Also, you must visit a school more than once to form a valid 
opinion.


HOW MUCH
--------

Cost is neither the most nor the least important factor in your decision.  
You must weigh it according to your own priorities.  Prices vary widely.  
I've paid as little as US$35/quarter (3 mos.) at a college, which is 
considered extremely low.  I've paid as much as US$75/mo at a commercial 
school, which is considered higher than average.  Some schools give you a 
price break if you pay lump sum for several months.  Some schools require 
you to sign a long-term contract to join.  To discuss all of the different 
ways to pay and the associated legalities is beyond the scope of this 
humble document.  

Many schools charge an additional fee for each belt test.  The fee may be 
different depending on rank.  They might charge US$15 for your first test, 
and US$1000 for your black belt test.  Be sure to ask.  Some schools require 
that you belong (and therefore pay dues to) a world-wide organization.  
When inquiring about costs, be sure to ask about costs that senior students
pay, as well as what beginners pay.

You will probably have to spend some bucks on an appropriate uniform or two.
Uniforms vary with the school, but don't be surprised if you have to pay 
US$60 or more for what looks like a pair of white pajamas.  You may also 
need other equipment, such as sparring gear/pads, training weapons, etc.  
Most schools will let beginners get by without a uniform for a while at 
first; be sure to ask to get details.  If you do this, the clothes you wear 
in the interim should be comfortable, secure, and modest.  It's prudent
to avoid wearing your favorite florescent orange aerobic/dance skins or your
prize-winning swimwear.  Plain old sloppy sweats are a good bet.

Some arts just inherently have a higher equipment cost associated with them. 
Kendo may be the most expensive in this regard because of all the armour 
needed to practice safely (though this may be offset by the higher
availability of nonprofit instructors).  You may think that Sumo is the 
cheapest since they don't wear very much, but don't forget the cost of 
all that food.

There's nothing mystical about the martial arts that automatically keeps
a school from trying to rip you off.  It's not the norm, but it's not all
that uncommon, either.  If you get a high-pressure sales pitch and you feel 
like you're being hustled, just walk out.  If you're being treated like 
they're trying to sell you a used car, then respond in kind -- you don't 
have to finish the conversation, just walk out.  As with any business deal, 
the rule is caveat emptor -- let the buyer beware!


WHAT TO LOOK FOR
----------------

Perhaps the first thing to look at is the schedule.  You can't learn if
you can't attend the classes.  Depending on the style and school (and size 
of the school), there may be separate classes for beginner/intermediate/
advanced, so be aware that the schedule may change on you as you advance.

Find out who teaches most of the classes.  In many cases it isn't the
head instructor.  If the classes are split beginner/intermediate/advanced,
chances are good that the head instructor doesn't teach the beginner
classes.  But does he teach most of the advanced classes?  And who will
you be spending most of your class time with?

Talk to several students.  Ask them how long they've studied there, what
they like about it, who teaches most of the classes, etc.  Remember that
they aren't likely to say anything critical there in the school; just ask
what they like about it and read between the lines the best you can.

Take special notice of the atmosphere.  I mean the attitudes, not the decor.
Are they friendly/respectful toward one another?  After a sparring match, 
do they smile at each other or grit their teeth and show disdain?  Does the 
instructor seem to be interested in growing a student along and pruning them 
carefully, or does he mow them down and use them to prove that he truly is a 
god?  Are there an unreasonable number of injuries in class caused by a lack 
of control?  Look for healthy and unhealthy attitudes.  Ideally, the student 
is encouraged to compete with himself/herself, not with other students.

You MUST visit a school more than once in order to form a valid opinion.
That is, unless you get the high-pressure sales pitch and walk out the
first time.  But aside from that, if you only visit one class, you'll still 
have no idea what a typical class is like.  Classes vary from one to another.
There are good days and bad days for everyone, even instructors.  The usual 
instructor may be on vacation.  There might even be different types of 
classes on different days of the week (on one day we do weapons training, on 
another we do punches and kicks, on another we do throws and pins, etc.)  So 
when narrowing down your choices, visit more often so you can get a good idea
of what it would be like to train there.

Be aware that many schools do not have continuous enrollment.  You may
have to wait until next week, next month, or even next semester (if the
school meets at a college) for the next beginner's class to start.  This
is pretty much par, so don't let this offend or discourage you.  Use the
waiting time to do more visiting!

The choice of who will be your first teacher is an extremely important
one.  Unfortunately, as a beginner, you are completely unqualified to
judge the skill of instructors.  You should realize that this is a basic
fundamental dilemma.  If you have a friend who is a skilled martial artist,
you could ask them to come with you -- but how will you judge the skill
of your friend?  This is the beginner's dilemma.  It's like getting lost
in an unfamiliar town, and everyone you ask gives you different directions. 
Most of them are probably wrong, some lie to you on purpose, and more than 
one of them may have given you correct instructions (though one route may 
be longer than another).  There is no way that a guide like this can tell 
you how to judge the skill of an instructor.  That only comes with years 
of experience.  So you must make your decision based on whether you like 
the school itself, and the attitudes there, and other non-technical things.  
There really is no way out of this dilemma.  I'm not saying this to 
discourage, but because it's important for you to recognize your own 
limitations and to be honest with yourself about them.


WHAT NOT TO LOOK FOR
--------------------

Some things you should NOT base your decision on:

   1. The RACE or GENDER of the instructor is completely unimportant.
      Don't automatically assume that an instructor is good merely
      because he's an Asian male.  Likewise, don't assume one is not
      good because she's a non-Asian female.

   2. It's not important whether the building is real nice and fancy.
      Many people are getting excellent training in their instructor's
      garage or back yard!

   3. Do not allow your decision to be swayed by unrelated features, 
      such as the availability of exercise machines, hot tubs, and 
      tanning beds.

   4. Don't make your decision based on the garmets worn during practice.
      Students in one school may wear something that looks like a skirt,
      while those in another school may wear something that looks like
      star-spangled pajamas.  Pay attention to the techniques and attitudes
      rather than the garmets.  (But personally, I'd be suspicious of the 
      star-spangled pajamas...)

   5. In some arts like Sumo, the size of the instructor is important, but
      this is an unusual exception.  For the vast majority of styles, the
      size and strength of the instructor are not important.  You should
      not generally be concerned with whether you are built the same way
      as the instructor.

   6. If you are not interested in martial arts as a sport, then don't be
      impressed by a large collection of huge, shiny trophies.  If you are
      interested in it as a sport, you should still curb your enthusiasm of 
      trophies somewhat.  In many tournaments, the trophies are plentiful, 
      and nearly everyone takes one home for something or other.  Some get
      one just for being the only one present in their particular category.  
      So at least read what's written on the trophies.  If you still find 
      yourself overly impressed by them, visit your local trophy shop.


RANK
----

In most (but not all) styles, there is a ranking system.  There is no
universal ranking system.  Without any training at all, you can buy a 
black belt for US$7.50, tie it on your pajamas, declare that you have just 
created a new martial art style, and promote yourself to 10th degree black 
belt without breaking any laws (at least not in the U.S.)  As a newbie,
you must be aware that this is not only possible, but that it has been
done many times.

A typical Japanese ranking system would be to rank non-black belts from
10th kyu (low) up to 1st kyu (high), and black belts from 1st dan (low)
to 10th dan (high).  Depending on the style, there might be only 5 kyu
ranks, or only 5 dan ranks, etc.  Typically, 9th dan is the highest, and
there is only one (usually in Japan).  Korean ranking systems are typically 
very similar, but the word "gup" is used instead of "kyu" (hence the
slang term "guppies" for beginners).  The ranking system of Chinese
styles differ considerably; some use sashes instead of belts, but many
don't have much of a ranking system at all.  There are martial arts from
other countries than these, and their ranking systems may be drastically
different.

Don't be overly concerned with the rank of the instructor.  You won't be 
able to even tell the difference between a 3rd degree black belt and a 9th 
degree black belt for a long, long time.  You should, however, be a little 
suspicious of those claiming unusually high ranks.  Most of the 9th dans 
out there are those who have quit some other school and started a school of 
their own, and then promoted themselves to 9th dan.  There is no universal 
governing body that assigns ranks to everyone.  Each style assigns their 
own ranks as they please.  You CANNOT compare ranks between different
schools!  A certain colored belt in one school doesn't mean the same as
the same color belt in another school.  Some schools don't even have belts.
Some don't even have ranks.  Don't let the rank game distract you from
what is really important.

Some schools belong to world-wide organizations.  These have the advantage
that you can transfer your rank to another member school.  They usually
have the disadvantage of dues that each student must pay to the organization.
Often there are two or more rival organizations for a given style.  The 
politics involved in such things are extremely involved.  In deciding on a 
school, I would tend to place little significance on their organization, and 
much more significance on the quality of training at that particular school.


WHEN YOU VISIT
--------------

   1. When visiting for the first time, call ahead to make sure visitors 
      are welcome.  It wouldn't be a bad idea to ask about proper protocol
      while you're at it.  Some schools have shoe racks on the way in
      the door where you should leave your shoes; most ask that you bow
      in the doorway when you enter; some ask that you stand during
      opening/closing ceremonies; etc.

   2. When visiting for the first time, wear normal street clothes;
      whatever you wear to work is usually appropriate (depending on
      what you do for a living...)

   3. Be very polite.

   4. If you're offered a hand, shake hands.  If someone bows to you,
      bow back -- about the same height, in the same manner that
      they bow, and don't look at them while you are bowing, unless
      they look at you.

   5. Be quiet during class; don't do anything to draw attention to
      yourself while the class is in progress.

   6. Get there early, and stay afterwards so you can ask questions.

   7. Don't discuss other schools at all, if possible.  If you cannot
      avoid the subject altogether, then at least don't say anything
      derogatory about another school.

   8. Don't try to impress them with your (limited) knowledge of 
      different styles and your (equally limited) vocabulary of foreign
      words (especially if they're from the wrong foreign language).


Acknowledgements
----------------

I'd like to thank the following people for contributing their wisdom, 
suggestions, and encouragement to this guide.  (The appearance of 
their names here does not signify agreement with everything written 
here, of course.)

   Stephen Chan            Peter Hahn              Bill Rankin 
   Terry Chan              Michael Lawrie          Michael Robinson 
   Joe Chew                Mary Malmros            Andy Vida-Szucs 
   Doug Cohen              Joe Pfeiffer            Diane Winters 
   Bud Glunt               David Poore             Tom Yurkiw 
   Steve Gombosi           Lauren Radner 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
(C) Copyright 1993-5, Jeff D. Pipkins.  All rights reserved.

The Newbie Guide amounts to nothing more than my personal opinions, which 
at your own risk, you are free to use, ignore, or disagree with.  You
must not change the Newbie Guide in any way, but you are free to make 
copies of it as long as the copy is verbatim and complete, including this
message and my ".sig" quote at the bottom. You may distribute such copies 
as long as you do not charge any fees for that.

Good luck!
--Jeff Pipkins

The Newbie Guide is periodically posted to rec.martial-arts on USENET.
Requests for latest copy, questions, suggestions, and constructive 
criticisms are all welcome via email at the following address.  

Pipkins@bangate.compaq.com
------------------------------------------------------------------- [sig #10]
I am NOT authorized to represent | 
my employer.  Use my opinions    | I've already told you more than I know...
ONLY at your OWN risk.           | 


-- 
 Matthew Weigel
 Research Systems Programmer
 mcweigel+@cs.cmu.edu


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Found it, downloaded it and posted it here as it seemed useful.  All rights remain the original authors.

:asian:


----------



## MartialArtist

> In some arts like Sumo, the size of the instructor is important, but this is an unusual exception. For the vast majority of styles, the size and strength of the instructor are not important. You should not generally be concerned with whether you are built the same way as the instructor.


I agree completely.

When I was a wrestler, there were so many body types and it's impossible to say which is which.  Physical attirbutes like speed, agility, etc. along with your body type dictate on which techniques are easier for you.  It's a trial and error, a time of discovery.  A tall, lanky person won't do low-level doubles or singles, but would like to do just single-leg snatches, and when on the ground, work a lot of the moves.  A short, stocky person could pressure wrestle, or if he's quick, do low-evel finishes or just shoot and lift or lateral or whatever.  In other arts, it's the same thing.  In muay thai, HWT's fight differently than 150s.  In boxing, people like De Lay Hoya fight differently from people like Lewis as he fights different from Butterbean (the worst excuse for a boxer).


----------



## tarabos

> Unfortunately, as a beginner, you are completely unqualified to
> judge the skill of instructors.  You should realize that this is a basic
> fundamental dilemma.  If you have a friend who is a skilled martial artist,
> you could ask them to come with you -- but how will you judge the skill
> of your friend?  This is the beginner's dilemma.  It's like getting lost
> in an unfamiliar town, and everyone you ask gives you different directions.
> Most of them are probably wrong, some lie to you on purpose, and more than
> one of them may have given you correct instructions (though one route may
> be longer than another).  There is no way that a guide like this can tell
> you how to judge the skill of an instructor.  That only comes with years
> of experience.  So you must make your decision based on whether you like
> the school itself, and the attitudes there, and other non-technical things.
> There really is no way out of this dilemma.  I'm not saying this to
> discourage, but because it's important for you to recognize your own
> limitations and to be honest with yourself about them.



a very good point to touch on. the guide has a lot of helpful information. it should help out a lot of perspective martial artists that come here.


----------



## Infight

Interesting guide!


----------



## brothershaw

Perhaps one good piece of advice for newbies is definitely try to avoid for paying for too many months upfront. 
1- Many schools try to get a few months upfront or a contract to insure a steady income to pay rent
2- Also most new people dont last more than 2-3 months if even that long. ( They find out how out of shape they are, or find the basics extremely boring  and/ or painful).
3- Considering that you may join a school that you wont stay in, assume that you may join or 2 more schools, if you want to really study martial arts, and the experience at your first or second school will let you really know what you like or dont like.


Bottom line assume the first school you join may be the first school you join but not necessarilly the last.


----------



## moromoro

Don't be overly concerned with the rank of the instructor. You won't be 
able to even tell the difference between a 3rd degree black belt and a 9th 
degree black belt for a long, long time.


I HAVE TO DISAGREE WITH THIS ONE, you should always train with experienced instructors and not beginning instructors who's goals are only to teach.....

thanks

terry


----------



## Elfan

You raise a good point but *rank* doesn't necesarily corelate to skill or experience.


----------



## moromoro

your right in the street it doesnt mean much,

but for that particular style of choice the student should always train with the highest ranking practitioner of the art he could find this keeps him away from those who are "new" instructors.

thanks

terry


----------



## Ender

Like in high school and in college....length of tenure or degree don't matter that much....it's the teacher and his/her style, enthusiasm, concern for the students and ability to teach. those are important.


----------



## moromoro

> it's the teacher and his/her style, enthusiasm, concern for the students and ability to teach. those are important.



and try to look for the best teacher in that style


----------



## andurilking2

too true


----------



## YouAgain

Wow what an interesting read.... even though I've been doing MA for a while it was still great!


----------



## vincefuess

Are not necessarily good martial artists in practice.  Some are, some aren't.  The bottom line is that they be able to convey the material to you so that you can use it and you enjoy it.  The best instructor takes great joy in seeing their pupils do better than they could themselves.

Charlatans abound in martial arts, as they do anywhere money is to be made.  Let common sense always be your guide.


----------



## Cobra

I also would like to say to newbies to the martial art, don't think just because a martial art has nothing but throws and no strikes like judo, BJJ, or wrestling, it doesn't mean it is a inefective art. In fact, many people now a days agree that throwing or submission arts is better for a street fight.


----------



## trippoint

I don't know if this is just my area or what... but most schools charge $100 - $150 for instruction. $75 would be awesome. 


-trip


----------



## pakua

My kids train Ryukyu Kobujutsu, and one thing that impresses me is the strong ties to Japan. To me, that indicates it's "kosher"- our students and instructors go there from time to time, and twice since we've been involved the head from Japan has been here to give workshops. 

In any style is so affilliated, I'd look for such ties.


----------



## Raewyn

Cobra said:
			
		

> I also would like to say to newbies to the martial art, don't think just because a martial art has nothing but throws and no strikes like judo, BJJ, or wrestling, it doesn't mean it is a inefective art. In fact, many people now a days agree that throwing or submission arts is better for a street fight.


 Im a newbie to MA, and am learning alot of submission holds, not too much throwing yet, have found them to be very useful, as to the guide there was alot of information there that I did not know about.


----------



## Adept

Cobra said:
			
		

> In fact, many people now a days agree that throwing or submission arts is better for a street fight.


 Only people who've never been in one. There's nothing quite like rolling around in broken glass trying to put someone in an armbar while their mate is belting you in the head with a pool cue...


----------



## lklawson

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> Found it, downloaded it and posted it here as it seemed useful.  All rights remain the original authors.
> 
> :asian:


 There is a newer version now.  Feel free to email me with comments.

http://www-2.cs.cmu.edu/~mcweigel/rmafaq/newbieguide.txt
http://groups-beta.google.com/group/rec.martial-arts/msg/4d19f5cf79318fa9

  ========================================================
                        Martial Arts Newbie Guide 
                              Version 2.0 
                              Kirk Lawson 

 ------------------------------ 

 Subject: 1 - Table of Contents 

    1  - Table of Contents 
    2  - Introduction 
    3  - How To Look 
    4  - Where To Look 
    5  - How Much 
    6  - What To Look For 
    7  - What Not To Look For 
    8  - Rank 
    9  - When You Visit 
    10 - Should I Study More Than One at a Time 
    11 - The Dark Side of Martial Arts 
    12 - What Kind of Martial Art Suits Me 
    13 - Disclaimer and Copyright Notice 

 ------------------------------ 

 Subject: 2 - Introduction 

 So you want to be the next Bruce Lee, Jet Li, Helio Gracie, Chuck Norris, 
 or Master Pan.  Congratulations and welcome to the wide world of Martial 
 Arts. You may be wondering what comes next.  Where do you go, what do you 
 do, and are you going to have a dragon branded onto your forearm as you 
 lift a red hot brazier to exit the hidden monastery?  The Purpose of this 
 document is to answer a few questions, give you an overview and maybe point 
 you in the right direction.  It is intended as a companion documente for 
 the rec.martial-arts FAQ.  Many of the topics in the Newbie Guide are 
 covered more in depth in the body of the rec.martial-arts FAQ proper but 
 we'll touch on them here in an abbreviated form. 

 ------------------------------ 

 Subject: 3 - How To Look 

 One of the questions asked ad nauseam is, "What is the best art?" or 
 sometimes its modified form, "I wanna kick butt and don't want fancy-schmancy 
 stuff, what art should I choose?" Well, the answer is, "We don't know." 
 There's much debate over what exactly is the "best art" or what is an 
 "effective art." It comes down to a lot of questions such as, "Best for 
 what?" and "Best for you or best for me?" In the end, it's a question 
 you're going to have to answer for yourself through personal exploration 
 and hard work.  Since you're looking for a Martial Art to start, you should 
 look for the ones that are available to you.  Simply put; it doesn't matter 
 if it's the ultimate kick-butt art, if you can't find a school near enough 
 to take classes at.  With that thought in mind, you should look to see what 
 schools are available in your area and make your selection from those.  If 
 you are looking for a specific art, you are still restricted to what's in 
 your area, so go ahead and look anyway. 

 ------------------------------ 

 Subject: 4 - Where To Look 

 OK, so we've established that you should look at the schools in your area.  
 All well and good, but how do you _find_ what schools are in your area?  
 Here are a number of recommendations. 

 - Recommendation of Friends - Ask your friends and associates.  You might 
 be surprised how many people you work with or shop with are martial artists 
 themselves or know of reputable schools, particularly hard to find "Garage 
 Dojos" (see the FAQ). 

 - Bulletin Boards at MA supply stores - It goes without saying that a local 
 martial arts supply store would be a good central location, a gathering 
 spot, for local martial artists.  They have to get their equipment from 
 _somewhere_. Look at the bulletin boards in these supply stores.  Don't 
 rule out general athletic supply stores. 

 - Bulletin Boards at Asian bookstores - Since many martial arts are Asian in 
 origin, many martial artists have an interest in Asian culture and books 
 (particularly books about martial arts). 

 - Bulletin Boards at Super Markets & the like - Many "Super Stores" such as 
 Wal-Mart and Meijers have bulletin boards specifically for advertising 
 within the local community.  These advertisements include bicycles for 
 sale, free puppies, and... martial arts studios. 

 - Bulletin Boards at Oriental Restaurants - Again, because many martial arts 
 are Asian in origin, many martial artists embrace Asian culture, including 
 Asian Cuisine.  More then that, it seems a likely place to put up fliers 
 for martial arts studious looking for a place to put up said fliers.  As 
 has been noted elsewhere, just because people working in these restaurants 
 are Asian, do not expect them to know anything about martial arts; some may 
 take offense at these sort of stereotypes. 

 - Local Colleges - Many colleges have martial arts clubs on campus.  Judo is 
 particularly well known on college campuses, but, by no means, has a lock 
 on it.  Some colleges even offer martial arts course for College Credit as 
 part of their Physical education curriculum. 

 - The 'Y', Civic Centers, and Community Centers - The YMCA/YWCA are havens for 
 martial arts schools.  Included in the mix are Civic Centers, including 
 religious based Community Centers, Park & Rec. programs and Police Athletic 
 Leagues. 

 - Classified Adds, free newspaper adds - Another source is in the Classified 
 Adds of your local news paper or in the classifieds of various "free" 
 newspapers, typically available in bookstores and groceries. 

 - Welcome Wagon Baskets - Many martial arts studios will include special 
 promotions in Welcome Wagon baskets to new members of the community.  These 
 promotions often include free classes, reduced rates, or free uniforms. 

 - Cultural Heritage Festivals - One of the common misconceptions is that all 
 martial arts are Asian in origin.  Though many of the most well known are, 
 there are an amazing number that are Occidental (Western) or otherwise 
 non-Asian.  Cultural Heritage Festivals often include a demonstration of 
 fighting arts from that proud culture, such as the Shillelagh from Ireland 
 or Gatka from India. 

 - Cultural Heritage Centers - The people there may know of schools, and in 
 some cases, might actually be holding classes of some kind in the facility. 

 - Renaissance and Western History Festivals or Clubs - Many Western Martial 
 arts such as Renaissance Combat Wrestling, Broadsword, Rapier, Bare Knuckle 
 Boxing, or Quarterstaff are often taught in clubs celebrating Western 
 Heritage or associated with such clubs.  One example is The Association for 
 Renaissance Martial Arts (formerly Historical Armed Combat Association) 
 <http://www.thehaca.com>.  The Society for Creative Anachronism 
 <http://www.sca.org> teaches some of these, typically in a "safe" "sport" 
 form but the local chapter can be a good place to start or they may be able 
 to direct you toward a school or instructor that can meet your needs. 

 - In the park - You might see an individual, or a group, practicing in your 
 local park. Even if you don't see any martial artists, if you chat to 
 folks, you might find someone who comes to the park frequently and has seen 
 a group that does practice there regularly. 

 - Local corporations - Many companies, especially larger ones, sponsor or 
 publicize employee group activities. These are not necessarily restricted 
 to employees of the company. 

 - Road Signs and Posted Advertisements - Most martial arts studios will put 
 up advertisements and fliers on telephone poles or at Mall entrances.  They 
 will also often put up "directions" signs pointing towards their school 
 from major roads. 

 - Yellow Pages under "Martial Arts" or "Karate" - As always, the Yellow Pages 
 has a section for those willing to pay for advertising their phone number. 

 ------------------------------ 

 Subject: 5 - How Much 

 So how much is all this training going to cost?  The short answer is: it 
 depends.  Schools are free to charge whatever they want for their 
 instruction.  How much they charge is a function of how much they think 
 their instruction is worth, how expensive goods and services are in that 
 area, and what their expenses are.  Small "Garage Dojos" with little 
 overhead have been known to charge as little as $20 a month per student, 
 while instruction at other studios in comparatively expensive cities (such 
 as New York) could cost hundreds of dollars per month.  The issue is 
 further complicated by bringing in differences in national location.  In 
 other words, what is reasonable for a big city in Germany is not 
 necessarily equal to what would be reasonable in a big U.S. city. Thus, it 
 is not really possible to accurately predict how much you will be expected 
 to pay at any give school in any given location.  However, currently it is 
 not seen as unreasonable for schools to charge between $40 and 
 $75 a month.  In some rare cases, instructors will not charge at all.  This is  
 often true for groups that meet in the park, such as some taiji (Tai Chi)  
 groups.  Further, it should be noted that the PRICE of the instruction is not 
 always a good indicator of the QUALITY of the instruction.  More on this in 
 "What Not To Look For." 

 Doubtless, you have noted that I've been speaking of monthly charges.  This 
 is the most common way to pay: month by month.  However, there are other 
 options with most schools.  Often you may receive a discount for paying 
 ahead in 3, 6, or 12 month blocks.  Some schools offer contracts. 

 A short discussion of contracts is warranted.  Many martial artists are 
 wary of school contracts.  Contracts have been known to be used by scam 
 artists in the past or, occasionally by legitimate martial artists who will 
 "stick it to you," enforcing payment terms of the contract should you wish 
 to be "out" of it for whatever reason.  However, there are many legitimate 
 uses of contracts by martial arts schools.  They can reduce costs for the 
 instructor and free him from tedious billing issues that can distract him 
 from teaching martial arts.  Don't let the option of a contract dissuade 
 you from any particular school but be wary of schools that _require_ a 
 contract (and will not give you a month-to-month option) or contracts that 
 guarantee "black belt" within a given time frame. 

 You should note that training fees may not be the only fees associated with 
 your martial arts selection.  Other fees often include fees for rank 
 testing. How much you pay for rank testing varies from art to art and from 
 school to school.  Usually, earlier ranks are less expensive and more 
 advanced ranks are more expensive.  You might be asked to pay $15 for your 
 first test and work your way up to $100 or more for your "black belt" test.  
 Some schools charge you the testing fee regardless of whether or not you 
 pass your test while others only charge you the fee if you actually pass. 

 Another "hidden cost" often seen in the martial arts is that of equipment.  
 Some martial arts require you to purchase a uniform (often the "white 
 pajamas" Gi).  Inexpensive uniforms for striking arts such as karate can be 
 had for $20, heavier-weight uniforms for grappling arts such as judo start at 
 $50.  Prices for the divided skirt and top used for some other arts such as 
 kendo start at around $100.  Advanced students can pay as much as $200 for a  
 high-quality judo uniform, $400 for a high-quality kendo uniform.  Your 
 instructor should be able to help you find an appropriate uniform or point you 
 to where you can buy one. But your equipment costs may not end there.  You may 
 be required to purchase safety equipment such as sparring gloves, shin pads, 
 and head gear, or you may be required to purchase various "weapons" used 
 during practice such as staffs, swords, or knifes (usually a training "safety" 
 variety).  Take heart though.  Most schools have "loaners" available until you 
 can purchase your own. 

 You may also be required to join an organization and pay membership fees.  
 These are typically an umbrella organization that certifies the instructor 
 in their martial art.  They can point you to affiliated schools that will 
 recognize your hard won rank and continue your training should you be 
 forced to move or be traveling abroad.  These membership fees or dues are 
 typically on the order of $20 - $50 a year.  Some organizations have a 
 lifetime membership program (or are lifetime memberships by default), 
 others are variations or only require yearly dues for "black belt" rank and 
 above.  Your instructor will be able to tell you the details of his 
 organization, should he be a member of one.  Be sure to ask about parent 
 organization dues before you join a martial arts school. 

 OK, so now you're paying all this money for training, equipment costs, 
 dues, testing fees, and the like... how do you know you're not getting 
 ripped off? Well, like everything else, shop around.  Find out what other 
 schools are charging for these goods and services.  Some "red flags" 
 include schools that require you to buy only their branded uniforms and 
 gear, require you to sign long contracts, have no "move refund" option in 
 their contract, or high-pressure sales pitches.  If it feels like you're 
 buying a used car and the salesman insists you sign the contract now, smile 
 politely and head for the door. 

 ------------------------------ 

 Subject: 6 - What To Look For 

 So what are some of the things you should look for or ask about when 
 visiting a school?  Number one, ask about the class schedule.  If classes 
 only meet when you can't attend, it crosses the school off for you. 

 Another thing to look for is who is teaching the classes.  Often, the 
 person teaching your class won't be the head instructor.  Frequently the 
 head instructor will have some of his advanced students teaching classes.  
 This is particularly true if the school you choose has separate classes for 
 lower ranked and higher ranked students or if they have a "new student" 
 class. Don't let this dissuade you.  Often instructors teaching "new 
 students" are doing so because they have shown an aptitude for helping new 
 students learn the basics of an art, perhaps even beyond that of the head 
 instructor.  The ability to _teach_ a physical skill is often dissociated 
 to some degree from the ability to actually perform that skill at high 
 levels.  Most professional boxers could whip the tar out of their coaches 
 even though their coaches know how to box.  While on the topic, find out if 
 there is an "introductory" or "getting started" class or course.  This can 
 be a good way to get up to speed quickly with the basics of an art or to 
 "sample" that school. 

 While visiting a school, spend some time talking to the students before or 
 after class.  Talk to both high and low ranking students, they'll have 
 different perspectives.  Spend some time understanding the atmosphere of 
 the school, it will take more then one brief visit.  Some are strict 
 disciplinarian and some are easy camaraderie.  Again, don't assume that the 
 instructor that runs his school like a drill sergeant produces kick-butt 
 martial artists while a more easy going school is lax or lackadaisical.  They 
 are simply different teaching styles and one may be more appropriate to 
 your needs then the other. 

 Another thing to take note of is injuries.  Let's face it, martial arts are 
 inherently dangerous.  They are _martial_ and no matter how safe you train 
 or what safety equipment is used, there is a risk.  There are bound to be 
 some injuries.  However, the nature and frequency of the injuries are what 
 you should consider.  A black eye is far different from an injured joint 
 and if broken bones occur frequently, that may indicate a problem.  You 
 can't train while recovering from some injuries.  Some injuries are 
 permanent and will affect you the rest of your life. 

 Finally, though uncommon, some schools have an "enrollment period."  They 
 operate like college classes in that you can only join at certain times of 
 the month or year. 

 ------------------------------ 

 Subject: 7 - What Not To Look For 

 Some years ago a movie came out: They Call Me Bruce!  In this comedy, an 
 Asian man made his way through a number of people who thought he was a 
 great martial arts Master simply because he was Asian, triumphing in the 
 end.  The moral is clear and directly applicable.  Do not assume that 
 because the instructor of a given school is Asian that he is, in some way, 
 superior to the instructor of another school who is not.  Skill in martial 
 arts is not inherent to any given "race." Likewise, do not make the same 
 mistake concerning the sex of an instructor.  There are many very talented 
 female instructors. 

 Don't let yourself be distracted by a fancy school or unrelated goodies 
 such as weight machines or saunas.  A well kept, safe training area is one 
 thing but extraneous features, though nice, ultimately only add to the 
 expenses of the school.  There are a good number of excellent instructors 
 teaching out of their garages, basements, and back yards. 

 Don't get distracted by uniforms either.  Many Asian martial arts wear the 
 traditional "white pajamas" gi while other martial arts have different 
 uniforms and some, no uniform at all, preferring instead "street clothes" or 
 comfortable, loose fitting training clothes. 

 Also, don't pay too much attention to numerous trophies and medals.  
 Trophies are easy to come by in martial arts competitions.  On top of that 
 they are inexpensive and easily purchased by unscrupulous scam artists from 
 the local trophy store.  Though this practice is uncommon, it has been 
 known to happen. 

 Don't judge a school or instructor by how much they charge.  It's human 
 nature to assume that a higher priced product is going to be somehow 
 better, yet this is not always true in the world of Martial Arts.  Some 
 instructors are simply teaching for the joy of teaching and not trying to 
 make a living or any real money from it (more on this in the 
 rec.martial-arts FAQ).  Some arts and Organizations discourage their 
 instructors from trying to make money from instruction and will therefore be 
 inherently less expensive.  Yet other arts are the flavor du jour and suffer 
 from higher demand than there are available instructors, thus making them more 
 expensive.  As long as the price of instruction falls within the range that 
 you are willing to pay, don't worry too much about it. 

 Further, don't pay too much attention to lots of certificates in Asian 
 script decorating the wall, particularly if you don't read the language 
 they're written in.  Most instructors will display only the rank 
 certificate of their top rank (or the top rank they hold in each art 
 they're ranked in if they are ranked in more then one).  In general, this 
 should mean that there aren't many certificates displayed.  With the state 
 of current computer technology, it is easy to produce impressive looking 
 certificates that say anything you wish them to say, even that the bearer 
 is a high ranking martial artist. 

 Finally, don't be overly concerned with the rank of the instructor.  While 
 in the early stages of training in your new art (say the first 10 years) 
 you probably won't be able to tell the difference between a 3rd Degree 
 Black Belt and a 9th Degree Black Belt. 

 ------------------------------ 

 Subject: 8 - Rank 

 One of the most misunderstood things about martial arts is rank.  Different 
 people in the martial arts world have different feelings about the use of 
 ranking in the martial arts.  Some feel it is all important, some that it 
 is of no import whatsoever, and others that it is a valuable tool not to be 
 given too much weight outside of its limited context.  What you should know 
 is that most martial arts have a ranking system but many do not and that 
 rank within one system does not equate to skill within another system even 
 though the systems may be similar.  Just because you know how to drive a 
 car doesn't mean you know how to operate a back hoe. 

 The most common ranking systems are the Japanese and the Korean systems. 

 The Japanese systems start with sub-"Black Belt" or Kyu ranks and work from 
 highest to lowest as skill increases, typically from 10th Kyu up to 1st Kyu 
 and then "Black Belt" or Dan rankings, from 1st Dan and going up to 9th 
 Dan.  9th Dan is typically reserved for the (one) highest ranking 
 instructor of the art, usually in Japan. 

 The Korean system works much the same way, simply substitute "Gup" for 
 "Kyu." 

 You should also know that some Occidental systems have a rank system, but, 
 when they do, they usually do not follow the 10th-1st sub-black belt then 
 1st Dan-9th Dan ranking that Asian systems do.  Frequently Occidental 
 systems will rank a practitioner by number of wins in competition or a 
 combination of skill level rankings and competition wins.  Savate schools 
 will typically operate in this manner.  Other Occidental arts use an 
 archaic ranking system that includes 4 or 5 ranks starting with "Scolaire" 
 (Scholar) and culminating with "Maestro" (Master). 

 Be aware that the color of a belt as a rank in one system does not 
 translate to the same rank in another system.  A "Green Belt" in one system 
 is usually not the same rank as a "Green Belt" in another system.  The same 
 goes for Kyu/Gup ranks.  As stated earlier, a Kyu/Gup rank in one system 
 does not equate to the same skill as an equally numbered Kyu/Gup rank in 
 another system.  Simply put, you can not compare a 5th Kyu in "Karate" with 
 a 5th Gup in "Taekwondo" and they probably wear different colored belts.  
 At this point, it should go without saying that a "Black Belt" in one 
 system isn't really comparable with a "Black Belt" in any other system.  It 
 only represents a certain level of skill obtained within _that_ system; 
 exactly what skill level that represents is entirely up to the instructors 
 who define _that_ system. 

 Again, don't be overly concerned with the rank of the instructor.  You 
 likely will be unable to differentiate between a 3rd Degree Black Belt and 
 a 9th Degree Black Belt for many years.  Further, it is held by many in the 
 martial arts world that you can learn a lesson from anyone, even the 
 lowliest practitioner.  Learn the lessons that the instructor has to offer.  

 A final word of warning on the rank of the instructor.  Beware claims of 
 inflated or high rank.  It is not unheard of for a martial artist to break 
 away from his parent organization or instructor and award himself "9th Dan" 
 and "create" his own art.  More then one instructor has made the leap for 
 3rd Dan to 9th Dan in this way with no real increase in his skill or 
 teaching ability.  Further, some organizations have been known to grant 
 additional rank to instructors for "services to the art" such as opening a 
 school in an area previously unreached by that art or for some other notable 
 promotion of the art.   

 Beware any school where the instructor seems uneasy about you talking to 
 the students without the instructor standing right there. It's also not a 
 good sign if the instructor seems nervous, self-conscious, or hostile, 
 about you watching him/her teach, or if the students themselves seem 
 fearful or nervous around the instructor.  Caveat emptor. 

 Finally, the natural question asked is, "How fast?"  ...How soon will you 
 get your coveted Black Belt?  How long before you can "defend" yourself?  
 How much time before you can kill everyone in your neighborhood without 
 breaking a sweat? 

 ...We don't know... 

 Or rather, to be more precise, it depends.  Each statement is a different 
 goal, though they all seem to be related.  Again, a "Black Belt" means 
 different things to different martial arts systems.  To some it means 
 "you've got the basics and are now ready for a little bit of a challenge." 
 To others, "You are competent in the system enough to be let out without a 
 chaperone." To others still, "you know enough to be able to defend against 
 the unskilled or moderately skilled." And to others yet, "you're an 
 'expert' in the same way that a new trade skill grad is an 'expert' but not 
 the same as a 20 years experience 'expert'." Remember, "Black Belt" is only 
 meaningful within the context of the system you're studying.  That being 
 said, it is not unreasonable to expect that, with modest effort, the 
 coveted "Black Belt" may be achieved within 4 to 7 years of practice.  Many 
 systems track, even require minimums of training or "mat" time between 
 promotions.  It is thought to be more meaningful to talk of the number of hours 
 spent "on the mat" (ie, training), than to speak of the "number of years." 
 Simply put, if Dick spends 2 hours a day, twice a week, training to achieve 
 "Black Belt", and Jane spends 4 hours a day, 5 days a week, then Dick 
 is going to sweat for five long years to rack up 1040 total hours of 
 training, but Jane will have done that by the end of her first year. 

 As to the issue of being able to "defend yourself," that all depends upon 
 the skill level of the person or persons attacking you, your skill level, 
 weapons involved, and a myriad of other variables.  The stories of students 
 with one class under their belts defending themselves are true, likewise 
 the stories of "Black Belts" being beaten up.  There are just so many 
 variables involved that the question is near meaningless.  However, the 
 more diligently you train and the more time you put into your training, the 
 more likely that, if the unhappy time ever comes, you will be able to 
 successfully "defend" yourself. 

 ------------------------------ 

 Subject: 9 - When You Visit 

 Here are some general guidelines to consider when visiting the schools you 
 have an interest in. 

 First, call ahead.  Make sure that visitors are welcome.  Some schools are 
 particular about what classes visitors are allowed to watch.  Advanced 
 classes may be "off limits" to the public as well as "private lessons." It 
 should be a "red flag" if the school will not allow you to watch _any_ 
 classes before paying money though.  Further, some schools feel that simply 
 watching a few classes can not adequately give you a feel for their art.  
 They may encourage you to take an "introductory" class (sometimes at no 
 charge). 

 Next, be aware that most martial arts schools have rules of etiquette.  
 This almost always includes not wearing shoes inside the school or in 
 certain areas of the school.  They will often provide a rack or shelf for 
 shoes just outside of the "restricted" areas.  Never step onto the mat in 
 your street shoes. This can track dirt, pebbles, gum, grease, and other 
 substances onto the area where people may soon be having their faces 
 smooshed. 

 Also, be aware that many schools will have beginning and ending ceremonies 
 that they may ask you to stand during.  Some may ask you to bow whenever 
 crossing the threshold of the school. 

 When you go to observe a class or visit with the instructor, wear clean, 
 casual clothes. 

 If you've been invited to join the class for a training session, or think 
 it's a possibility you might be asked to join once you show up, then bring 
 a t-shirt, shorts, and loose sweat pants to work out in. If you have 
 martial arts experience in some other (or even the same) style, and the 
 uniforms are roughly equivalent shapes, it would probably be acceptable to 
 wear your uniform, however it may be considered extremely rude, or at least 
 confusing, to wear any belt colour other than white. Ask the instructor 
 about what to do on this one. It might be that your red belt is just a 
 pretty ornament in their school, or it might indicate that you are the 
 respected founder of an acknowledged style. They may loan you a white belt, 
 request that you wear none at all, or not care in the least. 

 As always, be polite.  If someone offers a hand to shake, then take it.  If 
 someone bows, return the bow; try to emulate the bow they give you.  Be 
 quiet during the class.  Don't make noise or draw unnecessary attention.  
 If you are visiting the school in the company of a friend, don't converse 
 with each other.  If you must do so, keep conversation to a minimum and in 
 a hushed tone.  The object is to not interrupt the class or distract the 
 students who have paid good money for their instruction. 

 Further, show up early, before class starts.  This will give you a chance 
 to observe "pre-class" interactions important to understanding the 
 atmosphere of the school.  It will also give you the opportunity to talk 
 with the instructor and students.  Write down a list of questions you want 
 to ask and bring it with you.  If any other questions occur to you as you 
 watch the class, write those down so you can remember to ask the instructor 
 after the class is over. 

 As a general rule of shopping etiquette, don't discuss the other schools 
 you've been to or heard about.  If you must discuss other schools, be sure 
 to avoid derogatory remarks about them.  Avoid discussing the quality of 
 their instruction, etc.  If you are asked about any prior experience in 
 martial arts you might have, go ahead and tell the instructor what your 
 experience is. This will help him understand what you know and may give him 
 a base to start your training from.  Avoid comparing the two arts. 

 Finally, don't try to impress the instructor or students with your 
 knowledge of martial arts or foreign languages.  It usually backfires. 

 ------------------------------ 

 Subject: 10 - Should I Study More Than One at a Time 

 It is not uncommon for more then one Martial Art to interest a potential 
 student.  The logical question is, "Can I" or "Should I study them both?" 

 This is a matter of some debate and opinions differ.  The prevailing wisdom is 
 a bit of a compromise.  It is generally recommended not to study more then one 
 art at a time or, failing that, to get a good foundation in one art before 
 branching out, or "cross training," in another.  The feeling is that the two 
 arts are likely to conflict with each other.  They may require differing ways 
 of moving your body, differing postures, differing positions, and offer 
 differing solutions to given situations.  These differences could serve to 
 confuse and frustrate the new student as he endeavors to apply what he has 
 learned in his classes. 

 After you have developed a good base in one art, you can then explore other 
 arts without undue confusion or overlap. 

 There are, however, some noted exceptions to consider.  You may want to 
 consider cross training in arts that have very little overlap, that complement 
 each other well, or that fill in gaps you may feel are missing. 

 Another consideration is the instructors.  Some instructors encourage cross 
 training or even teach multiple arts themselves while other instructors 
 strongly discourage cross training and may be upset to find a student cross 
 training.  If cross training interests you, you should talk with the 
 instructors of each art to see how they feel about it before you start taking 
 classes there.  They may already have a program in place or may be able to 
 make recommendations. 

 Further, cross training, even if it is advantageous and encouraged will 
 usually slow your advancement in each art far more then if you were to 
 dedicate all of your training time to just one. 

 Finally, as hinted at earlier, you should consider your personal resources. 
 Can you afford to pay for two different classes and all the associated 
 fees for each?  Not only money, but, more importantly, your time resource. 
 You will need to dedicate a certain amount of time to the practice of each 
 art, both in class and out, in order to see advancement.  Do you have the 
 time to dedicate to each? 

 Some examples of arts simultaneously trained include Tae Kwon Do with Hapkido, 
 Muay Thai with Brazillian Ju Jitsu, and Boxing with Judo. 

 ------------------------------ 

 Subject: 11 - The Dark Side of Martial Arts 

 Though it is touched upon in other portions of this Guide, it's worth spending 
 some time looking specifically at the dark, seamy underbelly of Martial Arts. 

 This is the place where people take advantage of you. 

 McDojo's 

 First, let's look at the dreaded "McDojo."  These are usually schools who's  
 sole goal is to part you from your money without ever imparting any real 
 Martial Arts knowledge.  These can sometimes be difficult to detect since part 
 of the successful money-student separation is to convince the student that 
 useful information is, in fact, being taught while devising ever more ways to 
 implement the money-student separation. 

 This separation is often achieved by having fee after fee after fee and  
 required expenditures on and on and on.  For instance, schools that require 
 you to buy only their branded uniforms and gear, require you to sign long  
 contracts, have no "move refund" option in their contract, or high-pressure  
 sales pitches.  Another common tactic is to have numerous belt test  
 requirements and sub-ranks, all with a fee, non-refundable if the student 
 "flunks" his test.  An example would be a school which has students ranked, 
 "Second Stripe, Decided, Green Belt" or similar.  These schools may also  
 require weekend training trips. 

 Besides the red flags listed above, a few other's that may indicate a "McDojo" 
 include: Any school that promises you a Black Belt in under 3 years or 
 routinely produces Black Belts in 2 years.  Any school which seems to have 
 overly young or inexperienced experts (usually "Black Belts" or "Dan ranks") - 
 for example a school recently made the news, noteworthy because they had just 
 promoted a three year old toddler to "Black Belt" and they had a five year old 
 child as a 2nd Dan (second degree) "Black Belt."   

 Scams 

 Another variation on the McDojo effect are Scams.  The number and variety of 
 scams are infinite, as any grifter can tell you.  However, the same grifter 
 will also tell you that the most effective usually seem to be variation on a 
 few basic themes.  In the Martial Arts world, one of these themes is the "Study 
 at Home" scam.  One reason this is such an effective scam is that it's very 
 similar in appearance to legitimate training aids.  The scam usually takes the 
 guise of an advertisement promising to impart vast knowledge and unbeatable 
 fighting skills with the purchase of a home study system, usually consisting of 
 Video Tapes or DVDs.  The home practitioner then "studies" these videos, takes 
 a test, sometimes written, sometimes by video taping himself and then mails it 
 back to the originator for "grading" along with a sum of money.  Naturally "rank" 
 is issued (usually the coveted "Black Belt") as well as a lead in for 
 additional "training."  Of course, the consumers have become somewhat more savvy 
 and this exact scam takes in fewer marks then it once did.  Another variation of 
 the scam is to simply not offer the "rank by mail," which is a dead give away. 
 Instead, the same "be an unbeatable killer" advertising is used to sell the 
 video material.  A third variation of this particular scam involves actual "live" 
 training.  A seminar is offered from which the attendees are guaranteed rank 
 (often teaching rank) in a new and unbeatable system.  These seminars are usually 
 short, only a couple of hours, and often attempt to make some tenuous link to 
 military combatives such as the Marines or the Special Forces (linking to the 
 "unbeatable" skill of military groups is another common "hook"). 

 Another variation of martial arts scams are questionable training aids.  These  
 are devices or machines which, through their use, supposedly will confer  
 awesome capabilities to their users.  They frequently take the form of exercise 
 aids with vastly exaggerated claimed benefits.  Occasionally these devices can  
 take the form of a machine or appliance which will "teach" your body to perform 
 some devastating "secret" technique. 

 The reason these scams are so successful is that they so closely mirror  
 legitimate training aids.  Video's, books, and seminars, exercise devices, even  
 weekend training camps, are all tools used by legitimate martial artists to  
 enhance their skills and improve their understanding.  The critical difference  
 is that the scams typically promise great gains, impressive skills, or rank  
 for comparatively little investment of time. 

 Cults 

 Martial Arts hold a nearly unique place in society.  They are, at most basic 
 not related to any social, moral, or religious principles.  They are merely  
 "martial," or "pertaining to war or combat skills."  Yet, at the same time,  
 many are drenched in philosophy and the "mental" benefits cited range from  
 improved self esteem all the way through metaphysical abilities.  Simply put, 
 mysticism in Martial Arts is not only accepted, but often EXPECTED.  Coupled 
 with the business or organizational structure of many Martial Arts, this  
 produces a prime candidate for cult like organizations to spring up.  All of  
 the required markers or precepts are easily applied.  For instance, the  
 required attitude to "trust without question" a leader or central authority  
 is readily accepted behavior in many Martial Arts.  Simply put, the instructor 
 knows what he's talking about, you should listen to what he says even if you 
 do not understand why.  Most often this is a safety or training issue.  The 
 experienced instructor knows that a certain way is safest or most likely to  
 produce results.  That alone is no more proof that a certain Martial Art is a 
 cult than the requirement to follow orders instantly and without question is 
 evidence that the Army is a cult.  However, it does place an instructor in a  
 position of power to abuse emotionally vulnerable people.  Though fortunately  
 rare, cult like indicators have been seen including: 1) Complete emotional  
 dependence upon a central authority figure  2) Accepting without question  
 directives from a central authority figure  3) Isolation of group members and 
 restriction of their association to other group members exclusively, including  
 communal living and breaking ties with family and close friends  4) Single 
 minded recruitment into the group  5) Relinquishing control of personal assets 
 to the central authority figure.  Of course, this is a short and perforce  
 slightly vague list.  If you suspect someone may be becoming involved in a cult 
 of any sort, whether Martial Arts or otherwise, research the organization 
 thoroughly and consult a licensed mental health care professional. 

 Two examples of Martial Arts organizations that closely match cult profiles  
 are: Chung Moo Do, and Kanzen Kenpo 

 Sexual Predators - Pedophiles and Power Abusers 

 Another area of concern for many people is that of sexual abusers.  This is  
 generally of greatest concern to parents.  How can you know that the Instructor 
 is not a Pedophile?  The Martial Arts world frequently generate exactly the 
 recipe needed for a Pedophile to successfully engage in his preferred  
 perversion: unsupervised access to children.  In fact, it's gone one better. 
 The instructor is, by default, placed in a position of authority and trust for 
 the child.  This danger can be doublely compounded by some standard activities 
 associated with Martial Arts such as weekend seminars in remote or isolated 
 areas and out of town, over-night, competitions.  Fortunately the safe-guards 
 for children in the Martial Arts are the same as for any other activity.   
 Check the background of a potential instructor.  You can check with the local 
 Police Department for complaints or criminal history (a wise idea whatever the 
 case) as well as consulting databases (many of them "on-line") listing Sexual 
 Predators.  Ensure that the child is never alone and unsupervised.  Go with 
 your child to his classes (be sure to sit quietly to the side; take reading 
 material or a quiet hobby).  Many schools even have a special area where 
 parents can sit and watch the class.  Whenever your child has an out of town or 
 over-night function, accompany them or have a trusted adult accompany them. 
 Go with your child to watch his competitions.  It's an enjoyable spectator 
 event and will show your child that you support his interests.  Finally, pay 
 attention to your child.  Observe changes in behavior that might indicate 
 emotional trauma such as withdrawing from friends and family, hostility, or 
 depression.  Listen to your child and talk with them about the dangers of the 
 world and what is and is not acceptable conduct from others.  For further 
 tips and advice consult your local Police Department. 

 Sexual Power Abusers are not generally thought of in the context of a Martial 
 Arts instructor.  While the idea of a Boss at a work place or a Professor at  
 a University being a sexual power abuser is fairly well accepted, often the  
 idea of applying the same context to other authority figures is overlooked.   
 Unfortunately some Martial Arts instructors have used their positions as an  
 authority figure to prey sexually on their students.  This is a difficult  
 subject.  On the one hand, most would agree that it is unethical for an  
 instructor to use his position to influence or compel a student into a  
 relationship with him.  On the other hand, if a student is an adult and is  
 consenting, what harm?  The Martial Arts world is replete with stories of  
 couples who met as Martial Arts instructor and student and then pursued a  
 romantic relationship successfully outside of the school.  Further, some 
 students are actually attracted to the power and authority of a Martial Arts 
 instructor, much as some are attracted to athletes or politicians.  The best  
 advice for adults is to be very careful and use common sense.  Naturally, if 
 an instructor (or even a fellow student) is making unwanted advances, tell  
 them that you are not interested.  Be polite but clear and firm.  You're not 
 interested in pursuing a relationship beyond mutual adherents of a Martial 
 Art.  If the unwanted advances continue, your road narrows somewhat.  If the 
 advances are from a fellow student or Assistant Instructor, go to the Primary 
 Instructor and explain the situation.  Ask him to help you and to talk to the  
 offending person.  Chances are this has happened before and the instructor may 
 not have known about it.  Regardless, most instructors are wary of law suits. 
 If, on the other hand, the unwelcome advances are from the Chief Instructor or 
 Owner then your only recourse may be to simply leave that school and seek 
 instruction elsewhere.  You may be able to file a complaint if the school is a 
 member of a larger national or international organization but do not count on 
 this curing anything.  Some organizations may take steps to chastise or even  
 revoke the instructor's membership, other organizations may do nothing.  Unless 
 a crime, such as rape has occurred, the legal system will probably be little  
 help.  Over all, your best option may simply be to seek instruction elsewhere. 

 ------------------------------ 

 Subject: 12 - What Kind of Martial Art Suits Me 

 So you still don't know quite what martial art might suit your desires 
 best. Won't take 'no' for an answer huh?  OK.  Well here are some ideas 
 that may help you narrow your search. 

 What are you looking for in a Martial Art?  If you know what you want out 
 of it, you'll have a better idea of what "kind" of art to look for.  
 Typical answers include: 
     Better Physical Fitness 
       Street Useful Self Defense 
       Sport Competition  
     Striking Techniques (Punching/Kicking)  
     Joint Lock Techniques  
     Grappling Techniques (some similarities to wrestling)  
     Pressure Point Techniques  
     Traditional/Oriental Weapons  
     Street/Common Weapons  
     Mental & Emotional/Spiritual Development  
     Attractiveness/Fluidity of Movements (this is very subjective)  
     Traditional "Feel"  
     Speed of Advancement/Ease of Learning Techniques  

 Brief Descriptions of these:  

 Better Physical Fitness:  
 Some people's primary motivation in a Martial Art (MA) is improving their 
 Physical Fitness. To them, if they can learn a MA while getting fit, so 
 much the better. 

 Street Useful Self Defense:  
 A primary motivation for many is the ability to truly be able to defend 
 themselves in a street confrontation against typical street techniques and 
 weapons. 

 Sport Competition:  
 Many arts contain a greater or lesser degree of competition and some will 
 encourage their students to compete in local and national MA sporting 
 events in competition restricted to that particular MA and in various open 
 competitions.  Awards and medals are sometimes given.  Arts that emphasize 
 competition too much are thought by some to sacrifice some of the self 
 defense value to ingrained competition safeties.  Arts that are well known 
 for their sport value include Tae Kwon Do (TKD), Judo and Kendo. 

 Striking Techniques: 
 This is more a facet of a MA and typically describes punching and kicking 
 techniques.  Some arts emphasize this to a greater or lesser degree with 
 some focusing on it almost to the exclusion of all other techniques and 
 with some teaching nearly none of it.  Arts that are well known for their 
 striking techniques include most Korean arts like Tang Soo Do and Tae Kwon 
 Do, and Okinawan/Japanese Karate. 

 Joint Lock Techniques:   
 This is more a facet of a MA and typically describes techniques that lock, 
 restrict, manipulate, or sometimes break and dislocate the joints of the 
 aggressor.  Some arts emphasize this, to a greater or lesser degree, with 
 some focusing on it almost to the exclusion of all other techniques and 
 with some teaching nearly none of it.  In arts that teach a variety of 
 other techniques, joint lock techniques are typically thought of as an 
 "advanced" teaching and are typically reserved for higher ranks.  Arts that 
 are well known for their joint lock techniques include Aikido, Pencak 
 Silat, and Japanese Jui Jitsu (such as Aikijitsu and others). 

 Grappling Techniques:  
 This is more a facet of a MA and typically describes techniques that are 
 similar to wresting in many ways and include throws and groundfighting 
 techniques (what to do when one or more combatants are at least partially 
 on the ground and not standing).  Some arts emphasize this to a greater or 
 lesser degree with some focusing on it almost to the exclusion of all other 
 techniques and with some teaching nearly none of it.  Arts that are well 
 known for their Grappling/Groundfighting are Judo, Brazilian Jui Jitsu, and 
 some other types of Jui Jitsu. 

 Pressure Point Techniques:   
 This is more a facet of a MA and typically describes techniques that 
 manipulate pressure points on the human body.  These "points" can in some 
 cases cause a great deal of pain and some practitioner say that Pressure 
 Point manipulation can slow down the aggressor, cause limbs to go numb, 
 stun or even kill an aggressor outright (though this is an extremely 
 advanced technique not taught to everyone and is still open to controversy 
 in the MA and Medical world).  Some arts emphasize this to a greater or 
 lesser degree with some focusing on it almost to the exclusion of all other 
 techniques and with some teaching nearly none of it.  Arts that are well 
 known for their Pressure Point techniques include some types of Kung Fu 
 (there are over 50 well know Kung Fu forms), and some types of Jui Jitsu. 

 Traditional/Oriental Weapons:   
 This is more a facet of a MA and typically describes techniques with 
 weapons not considered to be militarily effective, or street convenient by 
 today's standards.  These weapons would include sword, spear, bow, and 
 staff.  Some arts emphasize this to a greater or lesser degree with some 
 focusing on it almost to the exclusion of all other techniques and with 
 some teaching nearly none of it.  Arts that are well known for their 
 Traditional/Oriental Weapons techniques include many forms of Kung Fu, many 
 Okinawan Karate forms, and some Japanese forms such as Kendo, Kenjutsu, and 
 Iaido. 

 Street/Common Weapons:  
 This is more a facet of a MA and typically describes techniques with 
 weapons considered to still be militarily effective, or street convenient 
 by today's standards.  These weapons would include knife, club, 
 cane/half-staff.  Some arts emphasize this to a greater or lesser degree 
 with some focusing on it almost to the exclusion of all other techniques 
 and with some teaching nearly none of it.  Arts that are well known for 
 their Street/Common Weapons techniques include many forms of Kung Fu, many 
 Okinawan Karate forms, and some Japanese forms, and especially Indonesian 
 forms such as Pencak Silat, and Philippines forms such as Kali, Arnis, and 
 Escrima. 

 Mental & Emotional/Spiritual Development:   
 This is often considered a strong benefit of taking MA's.  Many instructors 
 advertise their MA directly to parents as a way of increasing children's 
 Self Confidence, Socialization Skills, and Personal Well Being.  Spiritual 
 development is a strong component of many but not all MA's.  The Japanese 
 word "Do" (when applied to a MA) is considered to mean "way" or "path" to 
 Spiritual Enlightenment or personal understanding (Koreans arts ending in 
 "Do" have a similar meaning).  In general, any Japanese art ending in Do 
 will have to a greater or lesser degree a Spiritual or Self Improvement 
 aspect, while Japanese arts ending in Jitsu are primarily concerned with 
 martial abilities and will have little or no concept of Spiritual 
 Enlightenment or Self Development, except as is important and added by the 
 instructor.  This is largely dependent upon the instructor in any system.  
 Arts known for their emphasis on Spiritual Development include many forms 
 of Kung Fu, especially Shaolin Kung Fu, taiji and certain Japanese "Zen" 
 martial arts such as the Aikikai form of Aikido.  (note: lots of 
 generalizations here) 

 Attractiveness/Fluidity of Movements:   
 This is one that's as hard to pin down as the Spiritual aspect.  Suffice it 
 to say that some arts just look prettier than others.  A master in most any 
 MA is going to have a fluidity and grace of movement, however that is not 
 always true of the students.  As a gross generalization, typically, 
 "circular" arts will appear more fluid and graceful than "linear" arts.  A 
 simplistic definition of circular vs. linear is that each variation tends 
 to have a greater emphasis on movements and techniques in its "category." 
 Thus circular arts will tend to have a lot of sweeping circular and rounded 
 movements, while linear arts will tend to move in more direct lines.  Also 
 as a gross oversimplification, linear arts tend to be "hard" (direct and 
 force/impact oriented) while circular arts tend to be much more "soft" 
 (redirect and control oriented).  One more gross oversimplification, 
 circular techniques tend to be more difficult to master than linear.  
 Striking arts tend to be more linear and Joint Lock & Grappling arts tend 
 to be more circular.  Examples of largely circular arts are Aikido and 
 certain Kung Fu forms (Baguazhang / Pa Kua Chang).  Examples of largely  
 linear arts include Tae Kwon Do and Karate.  An example of a very exciting 
 and fluid art is Chinese Wu Shu. 

 Traditional "Feel":   
 This describes the feel of the "weight of tradition" that is attractive to 
 some Martial Artists.  Some MA players like to feel like they are 
 participating in a tradition thousands of years old and readily accept 
 ancillary aspects of MA study such as bowing and foreign terminology.  Most 
 MA's have an aspect of "tradition" to them, especially the Asian arts 
 (i.e., Chinese, Korean, Okinawan, Japanese) and almost all MA's have a code 
 of etiquette to follow while in the training hall.  Frequently there are 
 rituals involved, some with religious significance, some merely as a show of 
 respect for the founder or the instructor.  Some MA's require a uniform and 
 some (such as Capoeira or Pencak Silat) may not, at the instructor's 
 discretion.  In general, how "traditional" an art feels is almost entirely 
 dependent upon the local instructor.  Any given art has instructors who 
 prefer an informal environment or a more formal one.  Generally, the 
 further back the roots of the art stretch, the more instructors there are 
 that will prefer a formal or semi-formal environment though this is 
 anything but a hard rule.  Further, societal origins will tend to have an 
 effect on the formality of the training environment.  Japanese arts for 
 instance tend to be more formal in nature as the Japanese society has a 
 long standing history of formality in the minutia whereas arts that are 
 American in inception (there are a few) will tend to be very informal since 
 the American society is a largely informal society. 

 Speed of Advancement/Ease of Learning Techniques:   
 There are really two separate issues here, though many people equate them.  
 A common question is "how long must I study before I know the art?" or 
 alternately "how long must I study before I get a Black Belt?" Whereas, 
 another common question is "how long must I study before I can defend 
 myself?" The nature of these two questions is different.  Most people 
 equate Black Belt with having achieved Martial Arts godhood.  This couldn't 
 be further from the truth.  The actuality is, typically, Black Belt (or 
 First Dan) is where a student is finally gaining a base level of competency 
 and understanding in his art.  One description that I recently read was to 
 think of a Black Belt as if it were a Bachelors degree from college.  It is 
 an expert level, but not a Doctorate level, or even a Master's Degree.  
 Those are more typically associated with higher Dan ranks.  This is an apt 
 description since in most reputable MA's, it should take between 3 and 5 
 years practice to be awarded a Black Belt.  It is not unheard of for a 
 reputable school to produce an occasional black belt in 2 to 3 years, 
 however, this person is either unusually dedicated and practices on a 
 nearly daily basis or is a Martial Arts Prodigy.  Any school that promises 
 you a Black Belt in under 3 years or routinely produces Black Belts in 2 
 years is what's sometimes referred to as a "Black Belt Factory" or a school 
 that "Sells Black Belts" (McDojo) and should be avoided.  That being said, 
 the question still remains "how long must I study before I can defend 
 myself?" If home defense is your only goal, buy a gun and learn to safely 
 use it.  You can become proficient in the safe use of firearms in a far shorter 
 time than a MA, and firearms are typically much more effective.  Why do 
 you think the Military uses them?  Or perhaps you should buy a dog.  
 Statistics show that less than 5% of homes that own _any_ sort of dog will 
 _ever_ be burglarized (this includes those hairless rat-dogs the 
 Chihuahua).  If this is not an alternative for you or if you are also 
 concerned about protecting yourself where you can not, for various reasons, 
 take your gun or your dog, then perhaps a MA is for you.  How much study it 
 takes for you to become effective at defending yourself is a component of 
 many different things, including the art its self, your aptitude at 
 learning it, and the abilities of the person attacking you.  The stories of 
 Black Belts being beat up by untrained drunks are true.  And also, the 
 stories of new students using the MA to successfully defend themselves 
 against rapists and murderers are also true.  Whatever the case for your 
 aptitude, the more effort and practice you put into learning your chosen 
 MA, the better you will be at defending yourself and your family. 

 ------------------------------ 

 Subject: 13 - Disclaimer and Copyright Notice 

 Some answers given may reflect personal biases of the author and 
 contributors.  The answers contained herein pertain to discussions on the 
 rec.martial-arts group, and are by no means exhaustive. 

 The martial arts Newbie Guide was created from an outline of an earlier 
 document, also titled "The Newbie Guide" by Jeff D. Pipkins as well as 
 information from the creator of this document, Kirk Lawson (additional 
 contributors listed at end).  It is the intention that this document be a 
 companion document to the current rec.martial-arts FAQ.  The author, Kirk 
 Lawson, grants rights to update, maintain, modify, and distribute this 
 document provided that you abide by the "no profit" restrictions detailed 
 hereafter. 

 You are specifically granted the right to distribute this document in any 
 storage or display format including, but not limited to, HTML, RTF, .DOC, 
 PDF, or direct telepathic transfer. 

 You are granted the right to copy, store, modify, and distribute this 
 document provided that a) This Disclaimer, Copyright, and any version 
 history or creator/contributor attributions are included.  b) That you 
 charge no monies for the distribution of this document, excepting a nominal 
 charge for the cost of media upon which it may be distributed.  If you wish 
 to include this document in any for-profit publication or to include it in 
 any pay-per or price metered medium or delivery, you may only do so with 
 the express permission of the original document author, Kirk Lawson.  
 Basically, if you want to modify or distribute this document for free, 
 fine, go ahead and do it, but if you want to make money off of it, I want 
 my cut. 

 Kirk Lawson: lklawson@heapy.com or lawson@dayton.net 

 Additional Contributors: 
 Lauren Radner - lradner@us.ibm.com 
 Steve Gombosi - sog@amaterasu.scd.ucar.edu 
 Kevin Hill - Kevin.Hill@jdsu.com 
 Matthew Weigel - mcweigel+@cs.cmu.edu 
 Ted Bennett - weirdwolf@ntlworld.com 
 Neil Gendzwill - gendzwil@sedsystems.ca 

  ========================================================


----------



## David

Does anyone know of any martial arts training schools around the Spring Bank area in Hull? If you do could you please e-mail the addresses to me at s000@wyke.ac.uk

Thanks


----------



## lklawson

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Found it, downloaded it and posted it here as it seemed useful.  All rights remain the original authors.
> 
> :asian:



The updated version:

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
                       Martial Arts Newbie Guide
                             Version 2.0
                             Kirk Lawson

------------------------------

Subject: 1 - Table of Contents

   1  - Table of Contents
   2  - Introduction
   3  - How To Look
   4  - Where To Look
   5  - How Much
   6  - What To Look For
   7  - What Not To Look For
   8  - Rank
   9  - When You Visit
   10 - Should I Study More Than One at a Time
   11 - The Dark Side of Martial Arts
   12 - What Kind of Martial Art Suits Me
   13 - Disclaimer and Copyright Notice

------------------------------

Subject: 2 - Introduction

So you want to be the next Bruce Lee, Jet Li, Helio Gracie, Chuck Norris,
or Master Pan.  Congratulations and welcome to the wide world of Martial
Arts. You may be wondering what comes next.  Where do you go, what do you
do, and are you going to have a dragon branded onto your forearm as you
lift a red hot brazier to exit the hidden monastery?  The Purpose of this
document is to answer a few questions, give you an overview and maybe point
you in the right direction.  It is intended as a companion documente for
the rec.martial-arts FAQ.  Many of the topics in the Newbie Guide are
covered more in depth in the body of the rec.martial-arts FAQ proper but
we'll touch on them here in an abbreviated form.

------------------------------

Subject: 3 - How To Look

One of the questions asked ad nauseam is, "What is the best art?" or
sometimes its modified form, "I wanna kick butt and don't want fancy-schmancy
stuff, what art should I choose?" Well, the answer is, "We don't know."
There's much debate over what exactly is the "best art" or what is an
"effective art." It comes down to a lot of questions such as, "Best for
what?" and "Best for you or best for me?" In the end, it's a question
you're going to have to answer for yourself through personal exploration
and hard work.  Since you're looking for a Martial Art to start, you should
look for the ones that are available to you.  Simply put; it doesn't matter
if it's the ultimate kick-butt art, if you can't find a school near enough
to take classes at.  With that thought in mind, you should look to see what
schools are available in your area and make your selection from those.  If
you are looking for a specific art, you are still restricted to what's in
your area, so go ahead and look anyway.

------------------------------

Subject: 4 - Where To Look

OK, so we've established that you should look at the schools in your area. 
All well and good, but how do you _find_ what schools are in your area? 
Here are a number of recommendations.

- Recommendation of Friends - Ask your friends and associates.  You might
be surprised how many people you work with or shop with are martial artists
themselves or know of reputable schools, particularly hard to find "Garage
Dojos" (see the FAQ).

- Bulletin Boards at MA supply stores - It goes without saying that a local
martial arts supply store would be a good central location, a gathering
spot, for local martial artists.  They have to get their equipment from
_somewhere_. Look at the bulletin boards in these supply stores.  Don't
rule out general athletic supply stores.

- Bulletin Boards at Asian bookstores - Since many martial arts are Asian in
origin, many martial artists have an interest in Asian culture and books
(particularly books about martial arts).

- Bulletin Boards at Super Markets & the like - Many "Super Stores" such as
Wal-Mart and Meijers have bulletin boards specifically for advertising
within the local community.  These advertisements include bicycles for
sale, free puppies, and... martial arts studios.

- Bulletin Boards at Oriental Restaurants - Again, because many martial arts
are Asian in origin, many martial artists embrace Asian culture, including
Asian Cuisine.  More then that, it seems a likely place to put up fliers
for martial arts studious looking for a place to put up said fliers.  As
has been noted elsewhere, just because people working in these restaurants
are Asian, do not expect them to know anything about martial arts; some may
take offense at these sort of stereotypes.

- Local Colleges - Many colleges have martial arts clubs on campus.  Judo is
particularly well known on college campuses, but, by no means, has a lock
on it.  Some colleges even offer martial arts course for College Credit as
part of their Physical education curriculum.

- The 'Y', Civic Centers, and Community Centers - The YMCA/YWCA are havens for
martial arts schools.  Included in the mix are Civic Centers, including
religious based Community Centers, Park & Rec. programs and Police Athletic
Leagues.

- Classified Adds, free newspaper adds - Another source is in the Classified
Adds of your local news paper or in the classifieds of various "free"
newspapers, typically available in bookstores and groceries.

- Welcome Wagon Baskets - Many martial arts studios will include special
promotions in Welcome Wagon baskets to new members of the community.  These
promotions often include free classes, reduced rates, or free uniforms.

- Cultural Heritage Festivals - One of the common misconceptions is that all
martial arts are Asian in origin.  Though many of the most well known are,
there are an amazing number that are Occidental (Western) or otherwise
non-Asian.  Cultural Heritage Festivals often include a demonstration of
fighting arts from that proud culture, such as the Shillelagh from Ireland
or Gatka from India.

- Cultural Heritage Centers - The people there may know of schools, and in
some cases, might actually be holding classes of some kind in the facility.

- Renaissance and Western History Festivals or Clubs - Many Western Martial
arts such as Renaissance Combat Wrestling, Broadsword, Rapier, Bare Knuckle
Boxing, or Quarterstaff are often taught in clubs celebrating Western
Heritage or associated with such clubs.  One example is The Association for
Renaissance Martial Arts (formerly Historical Armed Combat Association)
<http://www.thehaca.com>.  The Society for Creative Anachronism
<http://www.sca.org> teaches some of these, typically in a "safe" "sport"
form but the local chapter can be a good place to start or they may be able
to direct you toward a school or instructor that can meet your needs.

- In the park - You might see an individual, or a group, practicing in your
local park. Even if you don't see any martial artists, if you chat to
folks, you might find someone who comes to the park frequently and has seen
a group that does practice there regularly.

- Local corporations - Many companies, especially larger ones, sponsor or
publicize employee group activities. These are not necessarily restricted
to employees of the company.

- Road Signs and Posted Advertisements - Most martial arts studios will put
up advertisements and fliers on telephone poles or at Mall entrances.  They
will also often put up "directions" signs pointing towards their school
from major roads.

- Yellow Pages under "Martial Arts" or "Karate" - As always, the Yellow Pages
has a section for those willing to pay for advertising their phone number.

------------------------------

Subject: 5 - How Much

So how much is all this training going to cost?  The short answer is: it
depends.  Schools are free to charge whatever they want for their
instruction.  How much they charge is a function of how much they think
their instruction is worth, how expensive goods and services are in that
area, and what their expenses are.  Small "Garage Dojos" with little
overhead have been known to charge as little as $20 a month per student,
while instruction at other studios in comparatively expensive cities (such
as New York) could cost hundreds of dollars per month.  The issue is
further complicated by bringing in differences in national location.  In
other words, what is reasonable for a big city in Germany is not
necessarily equal to what would be reasonable in a big U.S. city. Thus, it
is not really possible to accurately predict how much you will be expected
to pay at any give school in any given location.  However, currently it is
not seen as unreasonable for schools to charge between $40 and
$75 a month.  In some rare cases, instructors will not charge at all.  This is 
often true for groups that meet in the park, such as some taiji (Tai Chi) 
groups.  Further, it should be noted that the PRICE of the instruction is not
always a good indicator of the QUALITY of the instruction.  More on this in
"What Not To Look For."

Doubtless, you have noted that I've been speaking of monthly charges.  This
is the most common way to pay: month by month.  However, there are other
options with most schools.  Often you may receive a discount for paying
ahead in 3, 6, or 12 month blocks.  Some schools offer contracts.

A short discussion of contracts is warranted.  Many martial artists are
wary of school contracts.  Contracts have been known to be used by scam
artists in the past or, occasionally by legitimate martial artists who will
"stick it to you," enforcing payment terms of the contract should you wish
to be "out" of it for whatever reason.  However, there are many legitimate
uses of contracts by martial arts schools.  They can reduce costs for the
instructor and free him from tedious billing issues that can distract him
from teaching martial arts.  Don't let the option of a contract dissuade
you from any particular school but be wary of schools that _require_ a
contract (and will not give you a month-to-month option) or contracts that
guarantee "black belt" within a given time frame.

You should note that training fees may not be the only fees associated with
your martial arts selection.  Other fees often include fees for rank
testing. How much you pay for rank testing varies from art to art and from
school to school.  Usually, earlier ranks are less expensive and more
advanced ranks are more expensive.  You might be asked to pay $15 for your
first test and work your way up to $100 or more for your "black belt" test. 
Some schools charge you the testing fee regardless of whether or not you
pass your test while others only charge you the fee if you actually pass.

Another "hidden cost" often seen in the martial arts is that of equipment. 
Some martial arts require you to purchase a uniform (often the "white
pajamas" Gi).  Inexpensive uniforms for striking arts such as karate can be
had for $20, heavier-weight uniforms for grappling arts such as judo start at
$50.  Prices for the divided skirt and top used for some other arts such as
kendo start at around $100.  Advanced students can pay as much as $200 for a 
high-quality judo uniform, $400 for a high-quality kendo uniform.  Your
instructor should be able to help you find an appropriate uniform or point you
to where you can buy one. But your equipment costs may not end there.  You may
be required to purchase safety equipment such as sparring gloves, shin pads,
and head gear, or you may be required to purchase various "weapons" used
during practice such as staffs, swords, or knifes (usually a training "safety"
variety).  Take heart though.  Most schools have "loaners" available until you
can purchase your own.

You may also be required to join an organization and pay membership fees. 
These are typically an umbrella organization that certifies the instructor
in their martial art.  They can point you to affiliated schools that will
recognize your hard won rank and continue your training should you be
forced to move or be traveling abroad.  These membership fees or dues are
typically on the order of $20 - $50 a year.  Some organizations have a
lifetime membership program (or are lifetime memberships by default),
others are variations or only require yearly dues for "black belt" rank and
above.  Your instructor will be able to tell you the details of his
organization, should he be a member of one.  Be sure to ask about parent
organization dues before you join a martial arts school.

OK, so now you're paying all this money for training, equipment costs,
dues, testing fees, and the like... how do you know you're not getting
ripped off? Well, like everything else, shop around.  Find out what other
schools are charging for these goods and services.  Some "red flags"
include schools that require you to buy only their branded uniforms and
gear, require you to sign long contracts, have no "move refund" option in
their contract, or high-pressure sales pitches.  If it feels like you're
buying a used car and the salesman insists you sign the contract now, smile
politely and head for the door.

------------------------------

Subject: 6 - What To Look For

So what are some of the things you should look for or ask about when
visiting a school?  Number one, ask about the class schedule.  If classes
only meet when you can't attend, it crosses the school off for you.

Another thing to look for is who is teaching the classes.  Often, the
person teaching your class won't be the head instructor.  Frequently the
head instructor will have some of his advanced students teaching classes. 
This is particularly true if the school you choose has separate classes for
lower ranked and higher ranked students or if they have a "new student"
class. Don't let this dissuade you.  Often instructors teaching "new
students" are doing so because they have shown an aptitude for helping new
students learn the basics of an art, perhaps even beyond that of the head
instructor.  The ability to _teach_ a physical skill is often dissociated
to some degree from the ability to actually perform that skill at high
levels.  Most professional boxers could whip the tar out of their coaches
even though their coaches know how to box.  While on the topic, find out if
there is an "introductory" or "getting started" class or course.  This can
be a good way to get up to speed quickly with the basics of an art or to
"sample" that school.

While visiting a school, spend some time talking to the students before or
after class.  Talk to both high and low ranking students, they'll have
different perspectives.  Spend some time understanding the atmosphere of
the school, it will take more then one brief visit.  Some are strict
disciplinarian and some are easy camaraderie.  Again, don't assume that the
instructor that runs his school like a drill sergeant produces kick-butt
martial artists while a more easy going school is lax or lackadaisical.  They
are simply different teaching styles and one may be more appropriate to
your needs then the other.

Another thing to take note of is injuries.  Let's face it, martial arts are
inherently dangerous.  They are _martial_ and no matter how safe you train
or what safety equipment is used, there is a risk.  There are bound to be
some injuries.  However, the nature and frequency of the injuries are what
you should consider.  A black eye is far different from an injured joint
and if broken bones occur frequently, that may indicate a problem.  You
can't train while recovering from some injuries.  Some injuries are
permanent and will affect you the rest of your life.

Finally, though uncommon, some schools have an "enrollment period."  They
operate like college classes in that you can only join at certain times of
the month or year.

------------------------------

Subject: 7 - What Not To Look For

Some years ago a movie came out: They Call Me Bruce!  In this comedy, an
Asian man made his way through a number of people who thought he was a
great martial arts Master simply because he was Asian, triumphing in the
end.  The moral is clear and directly applicable.  Do not assume that
because the instructor of a given school is Asian that he is, in some way,
superior to the instructor of another school who is not.  Skill in martial
arts is not inherent to any given "race." Likewise, do not make the same
mistake concerning the sex of an instructor.  There are many very talented
female instructors.

Don't let yourself be distracted by a fancy school or unrelated goodies
such as weight machines or saunas.  A well kept, safe training area is one
thing but extraneous features, though nice, ultimately only add to the
expenses of the school.  There are a good number of excellent instructors
teaching out of their garages, basements, and back yards.

Don't get distracted by uniforms either.  Many Asian martial arts wear the
traditional "white pajamas" gi while other martial arts have different
uniforms and some, no uniform at all, preferring instead "street clothes" or
comfortable, loose fitting training clothes.

Also, don't pay too much attention to numerous trophies and medals. 
Trophies are easy to come by in martial arts competitions.  On top of that
they are inexpensive and easily purchased by unscrupulous scam artists from
the local trophy store.  Though this practice is uncommon, it has been
known to happen.

Don't judge a school or instructor by how much they charge.  It's human
nature to assume that a higher priced product is going to be somehow
better, yet this is not always true in the world of Martial Arts.  Some
instructors are simply teaching for the joy of teaching and not trying to
make a living or any real money from it (more on this in the
rec.martial-arts FAQ).  Some arts and Organizations discourage their
instructors from trying to make money from instruction and will therefore be
inherently less expensive.  Yet other arts are the flavor du jour and suffer
from higher demand than there are available instructors, thus making them more
expensive.  As long as the price of instruction falls within the range that
you are willing to pay, don't worry too much about it.

Further, don't pay too much attention to lots of certificates in Asian
script decorating the wall, particularly if you don't read the language
they're written in.  Most instructors will display only the rank
certificate of their top rank (or the top rank they hold in each art
they're ranked in if they are ranked in more then one).  In general, this
should mean that there aren't many certificates displayed.  With the state
of current computer technology, it is easy to produce impressive looking
certificates that say anything you wish them to say, even that the bearer
is a high ranking martial artist.

Finally, don't be overly concerned with the rank of the instructor.  While
in the early stages of training in your new art (say the first 10 years)
you probably won't be able to tell the difference between a 3rd Degree
Black Belt and a 9th Degree Black Belt.

------------------------------

Subject: 8 - Rank

One of the most misunderstood things about martial arts is rank.  Different
people in the martial arts world have different feelings about the use of
ranking in the martial arts.  Some feel it is all important, some that it
is of no import whatsoever, and others that it is a valuable tool not to be
given too much weight outside of its limited context.  What you should know
is that most martial arts have a ranking system but many do not and that
rank within one system does not equate to skill within another system even
though the systems may be similar.  Just because you know how to drive a
car doesn't mean you know how to operate a back hoe.

The most common ranking systems are the Japanese and the Korean systems.

The Japanese systems start with sub-"Black Belt" or Kyu ranks and work from
highest to lowest as skill increases, typically from 10th Kyu up to 1st Kyu
and then "Black Belt" or Dan rankings, from 1st Dan and going up to 9th
Dan.  9th Dan is typically reserved for the (one) highest ranking
instructor of the art, usually in Japan.

The Korean system works much the same way, simply substitute "Gup" for
"Kyu."

You should also know that some Occidental systems have a rank system, but,
when they do, they usually do not follow the 10th-1st sub-black belt then
1st Dan-9th Dan ranking that Asian systems do.  Frequently Occidental
systems will rank a practitioner by number of wins in competition or a
combination of skill level rankings and competition wins.  Savate schools
will typically operate in this manner.  Other Occidental arts use an
archaic ranking system that includes 4 or 5 ranks starting with "Scolaire"
(Scholar) and culminating with "Maestro" (Master).

Be aware that the color of a belt as a rank in one system does not
translate to the same rank in another system.  A "Green Belt" in one system
is usually not the same rank as a "Green Belt" in another system.  The same
goes for Kyu/Gup ranks.  As stated earlier, a Kyu/Gup rank in one system
does not equate to the same skill as an equally numbered Kyu/Gup rank in
another system.  Simply put, you can not compare a 5th Kyu in "Karate" with
a 5th Gup in "Taekwondo" and they probably wear different colored belts. 
At this point, it should go without saying that a "Black Belt" in one
system isn't really comparable with a "Black Belt" in any other system.  It
only represents a certain level of skill obtained within _that_ system;
exactly what skill level that represents is entirely up to the instructors
who define _that_ system.

Again, don't be overly concerned with the rank of the instructor.  You
likely will be unable to differentiate between a 3rd Degree Black Belt and
a 9th Degree Black Belt for many years.  Further, it is held by many in the
martial arts world that you can learn a lesson from anyone, even the
lowliest practitioner.  Learn the lessons that the instructor has to offer. 

A final word of warning on the rank of the instructor.  Beware claims of
inflated or high rank.  It is not unheard of for a martial artist to break
away from his parent organization or instructor and award himself "9th Dan"
and "create" his own art.  More then one instructor has made the leap for
3rd Dan to 9th Dan in this way with no real increase in his skill or
teaching ability.  Further, some organizations have been known to grant
additional rank to instructors for "services to the art" such as opening a
school in an area previously unreached by that art or for some other notable
promotion of the art.  

Beware any school where the instructor seems uneasy about you talking to
the students without the instructor standing right there. It's also not a
good sign if the instructor seems nervous, self-conscious, or hostile,
about you watching him/her teach, or if the students themselves seem
fearful or nervous around the instructor.  Caveat emptor.

Finally, the natural question asked is, "How fast?"  ...How soon will you
get your coveted Black Belt?  How long before you can "defend" yourself? 
How much time before you can kill everyone in your neighborhood without
breaking a sweat?

...We don't know...

Or rather, to be more precise, it depends.  Each statement is a different
goal, though they all seem to be related.  Again, a "Black Belt" means
different things to different martial arts systems.  To some it means
"you've got the basics and are now ready for a little bit of a challenge."
To others, "You are competent in the system enough to be let out without a
chaperone." To others still, "you know enough to be able to defend against
the unskilled or moderately skilled." And to others yet, "you're an
'expert' in the same way that a new trade skill grad is an 'expert' but not
the same as a 20 years experience 'expert'." Remember, "Black Belt" is only
meaningful within the context of the system you're studying.  That being
said, it is not unreasonable to expect that, with modest effort, the
coveted "Black Belt" may be achieved within 4 to 7 years of practice.  Many
systems track, even require minimums of training or "mat" time between
promotions.  It is thought to be more meaningful to talk of the number of hours
spent "on the mat" (ie, training), than to speak of the "number of years."
Simply put, if Dick spends 2 hours a day, twice a week, training to achieve
"Black Belt", and Jane spends 4 hours a day, 5 days a week, then Dick
is going to sweat for five long years to rack up 1040 total hours of
training, but Jane will have done that by the end of her first year.

As to the issue of being able to "defend yourself," that all depends upon
the skill level of the person or persons attacking you, your skill level,
weapons involved, and a myriad of other variables.  The stories of students
with one class under their belts defending themselves are true, likewise
the stories of "Black Belts" being beaten up.  There are just so many
variables involved that the question is near meaningless.  However, the
more diligently you train and the more time you put into your training, the
more likely that, if the unhappy time ever comes, you will be able to
successfully "defend" yourself.

------------------------------

Subject: 9 - When You Visit

Here are some general guidelines to consider when visiting the schools you
have an interest in.

First, call ahead.  Make sure that visitors are welcome.  Some schools are
particular about what classes visitors are allowed to watch.  Advanced
classes may be "off limits" to the public as well as "private lessons." It
should be a "red flag" if the school will not allow you to watch _any_
classes before paying money though.  Further, some schools feel that simply
watching a few classes can not adequately give you a feel for their art. 
They may encourage you to take an "introductory" class (sometimes at no
charge).

Next, be aware that most martial arts schools have rules of etiquette. 
This almost always includes not wearing shoes inside the school or in
certain areas of the school.  They will often provide a rack or shelf for
shoes just outside of the "restricted" areas.  Never step onto the mat in
your street shoes. This can track dirt, pebbles, gum, grease, and other
substances onto the area where people may soon be having their faces
smooshed.

Also, be aware that many schools will have beginning and ending ceremonies
that they may ask you to stand during.  Some may ask you to bow whenever
crossing the threshold of the school.

When you go to observe a class or visit with the instructor, wear clean,
casual clothes.

If you've been invited to join the class for a training session, or think
it's a possibility you might be asked to join once you show up, then bring
a t-shirt, shorts, and loose sweat pants to work out in. If you have
martial arts experience in some other (or even the same) style, and the
uniforms are roughly equivalent shapes, it would probably be acceptable to
wear your uniform, however it may be considered extremely rude, or at least
confusing, to wear any belt colour other than white. Ask the instructor
about what to do on this one. It might be that your red belt is just a
pretty ornament in their school, or it might indicate that you are the
respected founder of an acknowledged style. They may loan you a white belt,
request that you wear none at all, or not care in the least.

As always, be polite.  If someone offers a hand to shake, then take it.  If
someone bows, return the bow; try to emulate the bow they give you.  Be
quiet during the class.  Don't make noise or draw unnecessary attention. 
If you are visiting the school in the company of a friend, don't converse
with each other.  If you must do so, keep conversation to a minimum and in
a hushed tone.  The object is to not interrupt the class or distract the
students who have paid good money for their instruction.

Further, show up early, before class starts.  This will give you a chance
to observe "pre-class" interactions important to understanding the
atmosphere of the school.  It will also give you the opportunity to talk
with the instructor and students.  Write down a list of questions you want
to ask and bring it with you.  If any other questions occur to you as you
watch the class, write those down so you can remember to ask the instructor
after the class is over.

As a general rule of shopping etiquette, don't discuss the other schools
you've been to or heard about.  If you must discuss other schools, be sure
to avoid derogatory remarks about them.  Avoid discussing the quality of
their instruction, etc.  If you are asked about any prior experience in
martial arts you might have, go ahead and tell the instructor what your
experience is. This will help him understand what you know and may give him
a base to start your training from.  Avoid comparing the two arts.

Finally, don't try to impress the instructor or students with your
knowledge of martial arts or foreign languages.  It usually backfires.

------------------------------

Subject: 10 - Should I Study More Than One at a Time

It is not uncommon for more then one Martial Art to interest a potential
student.  The logical question is, "Can I" or "Should I study them both?"

This is a matter of some debate and opinions differ.  The prevailing wisdom is
a bit of a compromise.  It is generally recommended not to study more then one
art at a time or, failing that, to get a good foundation in one art before
branching out, or "cross training," in another.  The feeling is that the two
arts are likely to conflict with each other.  They may require differing ways
of moving your body, differing postures, differing positions, and offer
differing solutions to given situations.  These differences could serve to
confuse and frustrate the new student as he endeavors to apply what he has
learned in his classes.

After you have developed a good base in one art, you can then explore other
arts without undue confusion or overlap.

There are, however, some noted exceptions to consider.  You may want to
consider cross training in arts that have very little overlap, that complement
each other well, or that fill in gaps you may feel are missing.

Another consideration is the instructors.  Some instructors encourage cross
training or even teach multiple arts themselves while other instructors
strongly discourage cross training and may be upset to find a student cross
training.  If cross training interests you, you should talk with the
instructors of each art to see how they feel about it before you start taking
classes there.  They may already have a program in place or may be able to
make recommendations.

Further, cross training, even if it is advantageous and encouraged will
usually slow your advancement in each art far more then if you were to
dedicate all of your training time to just one.

Finally, as hinted at earlier, you should consider your personal resources.
Can you afford to pay for two different classes and all the associated
fees for each?  Not only money, but, more importantly, your time resource.
You will need to dedicate a certain amount of time to the practice of each
art, both in class and out, in order to see advancement.  Do you have the
time to dedicate to each?

Some examples of arts simultaneously trained include Tae Kwon Do with Hapkido,
Muay Thai with Brazillian Ju Jitsu, and Boxing with Judo.

------------------------------

Subject: 11 - The Dark Side of Martial Arts

Though it is touched upon in other portions of this Guide, it's worth spending
some time looking specifically at the dark, seamy underbelly of Martial Arts.

This is the place where people take advantage of you.

McDojo's

First, let's look at the dreaded "McDojo."  These are usually schools who's 
sole goal is to part you from your money without ever imparting any real
Martial Arts knowledge.  These can sometimes be difficult to detect since part
of the successful money-student separation is to convince the student that
useful information is, in fact, being taught while devising ever more ways to
implement the money-student separation.

This separation is often achieved by having fee after fee after fee and 
required expenditures on and on and on.  For instance, schools that require
you to buy only their branded uniforms and gear, require you to sign long 
contracts, have no "move refund" option in their contract, or high-pressure 
sales pitches.  Another common tactic is to have numerous belt test 
requirements and sub-ranks, all with a fee, non-refundable if the student
"flunks" his test.  An example would be a school which has students ranked,
"Second Stripe, Decided, Green Belt" or similar.  These schools may also 
require weekend training trips.

Besides the red flags listed above, a few other's that may indicate a "McDojo"
include: Any school that promises you a Black Belt in under 3 years or
routinely produces Black Belts in 2 years.  Any school which seems to have
overly young or inexperienced experts (usually "Black Belts" or "Dan ranks") -
for example a school recently made the news, noteworthy because they had just
promoted a three year old toddler to "Black Belt" and they had a five year old
child as a 2nd Dan (second degree) "Black Belt."  

Scams

Another variation on the McDojo effect are Scams.  The number and variety of
scams are infinite, as any grifter can tell you.  However, the same grifter
will also tell you that the most effective usually seem to be variation on a
few basic themes.  In the Martial Arts world, one of these themes is the "Study
at Home" scam.  One reason this is such an effective scam is that it's very
similar in appearance to legitimate training aids.  The scam usually takes the
guise of an advertisement promising to impart vast knowledge and unbeatable
fighting skills with the purchase of a home study system, usually consisting of
Video Tapes or DVDs.  The home practitioner then "studies" these videos, takes
a test, sometimes written, sometimes by video taping himself and then mails it
back to the originator for "grading" along with a sum of money.  Naturally "rank"
is issued (usually the coveted "Black Belt") as well as a lead in for
additional "training."  Of course, the consumers have become somewhat more savvy
and this exact scam takes in fewer marks then it once did.  Another variation of
the scam is to simply not offer the "rank by mail," which is a dead give away.
Instead, the same "be an unbeatable killer" advertising is used to sell the
video material.  A third variation of this particular scam involves actual "live"
training.  A seminar is offered from which the attendees are guaranteed rank
(often teaching rank) in a new and unbeatable system.  These seminars are usually
short, only a couple of hours, and often attempt to make some tenuous link to
military combatives such as the Marines or the Special Forces (linking to the
"unbeatable" skill of military groups is another common "hook").

Another variation of martial arts scams are questionable training aids.  These 
are devices or machines which, through their use, supposedly will confer 
awesome capabilities to their users.  They frequently take the form of exercise
aids with vastly exaggerated claimed benefits.  Occasionally these devices can 
take the form of a machine or appliance which will "teach" your body to perform
some devastating "secret" technique.

The reason these scams are so successful is that they so closely mirror 
legitimate training aids.  Video's, books, and seminars, exercise devices, even 
weekend training camps, are all tools used by legitimate martial artists to 
enhance their skills and improve their understanding.  The critical difference 
is that the scams typically promise great gains, impressive skills, or rank 
for comparatively little investment of time.

Cults

Martial Arts hold a nearly unique place in society.  They are, at most basic
not related to any social, moral, or religious principles.  They are merely 
"martial," or "pertaining to war or combat skills."  Yet, at the same time, 
many are drenched in philosophy and the "mental" benefits cited range from 
improved self esteem all the way through metaphysical abilities.  Simply put,
mysticism in Martial Arts is not only accepted, but often EXPECTED.  Coupled
with the business or organizational structure of many Martial Arts, this 
produces a prime candidate for cult like organizations to spring up.  All of 
the required markers or precepts are easily applied.  For instance, the 
required attitude to "trust without question" a leader or central authority 
is readily accepted behavior in many Martial Arts.  Simply put, the instructor
knows what he's talking about, you should listen to what he says even if you
do not understand why.  Most often this is a safety or training issue.  The
experienced instructor knows that a certain way is safest or most likely to 
produce results.  That alone is no more proof that a certain Martial Art is a
cult than the requirement to follow orders instantly and without question is
evidence that the Army is a cult.  However, it does place an instructor in a 
position of power to abuse emotionally vulnerable people.  Though fortunately 
rare, cult like indicators have been seen including: 1) Complete emotional 
dependence upon a central authority figure  2) Accepting without question 
directives from a central authority figure  3) Isolation of group members and
restriction of their association to other group members exclusively, including 
communal living and breaking ties with family and close friends  4) Single
minded recruitment into the group  5) Relinquishing control of personal assets
to the central authority figure.  Of course, this is a short and perforce 
slightly vague list.  If you suspect someone may be becoming involved in a cult
of any sort, whether Martial Arts or otherwise, research the organization
thoroughly and consult a licensed mental health care professional.

Two examples of Martial Arts organizations that closely match cult profiles 
are: Chung Moo Do, and Kanzen Kenpo

Sexual Predators - Pedophiles and Power Abusers

Another area of concern for many people is that of sexual abusers.  This is 
generally of greatest concern to parents.  How can you know that the Instructor
is not a Pedophile?  The Martial Arts world frequently generate exactly the
recipe needed for a Pedophile to successfully engage in his preferred 
perversion: unsupervised access to children.  In fact, it's gone one better.
The instructor is, by default, placed in a position of authority and trust for
the child.  This danger can be doublely compounded by some standard activities
associated with Martial Arts such as weekend seminars in remote or isolated
areas and out of town, over-night, competitions.  Fortunately the safe-guards
for children in the Martial Arts are the same as for any other activity.  
Check the background of a potential instructor.  You can check with the local
Police Department for complaints or criminal history (a wise idea whatever the
case) as well as consulting databases (many of them "on-line") listing Sexual
Predators.  Ensure that the child is never alone and unsupervised.  Go with
your child to his classes (be sure to sit quietly to the side; take reading
material or a quiet hobby).  Many schools even have a special area where
parents can sit and watch the class.  Whenever your child has an out of town or
over-night function, accompany them or have a trusted adult accompany them.
Go with your child to watch his competitions.  It's an enjoyable spectator
event and will show your child that you support his interests.  Finally, pay
attention to your child.  Observe changes in behavior that might indicate
emotional trauma such as withdrawing from friends and family, hostility, or
depression.  Listen to your child and talk with them about the dangers of the
world and what is and is not acceptable conduct from others.  For further
tips and advice consult your local Police Department.

Sexual Power Abusers are not generally thought of in the context of a Martial
Arts instructor.  While the idea of a Boss at a work place or a Professor at 
a University being a sexual power abuser is fairly well accepted, often the 
idea of applying the same context to other authority figures is overlooked.  
Unfortunately some Martial Arts instructors have used their positions as an 
authority figure to prey sexually on their students.  This is a difficult 
subject.  On the one hand, most would agree that it is unethical for an 
instructor to use his position to influence or compel a student into a 
relationship with him.  On the other hand, if a student is an adult and is 
consenting, what harm?  The Martial Arts world is replete with stories of 
couples who met as Martial Arts instructor and student and then pursued a 
romantic relationship successfully outside of the school.  Further, some
students are actually attracted to the power and authority of a Martial Arts
instructor, much as some are attracted to athletes or politicians.  The best 
advice for adults is to be very careful and use common sense.  Naturally, if
an instructor (or even a fellow student) is making unwanted advances, tell 
them that you are not interested.  Be polite but clear and firm.  You're not
interested in pursuing a relationship beyond mutual adherents of a Martial
Art.  If the unwanted advances continue, your road narrows somewhat.  If the
advances are from a fellow student or Assistant Instructor, go to the Primary
Instructor and explain the situation.  Ask him to help you and to talk to the 
offending person.  Chances are this has happened before and the instructor may
not have known about it.  Regardless, most instructors are wary of law suits.
If, on the other hand, the unwelcome advances are from the Chief Instructor or
Owner then your only recourse may be to simply leave that school and seek
instruction elsewhere.  You may be able to file a complaint if the school is a
member of a larger national or international organization but do not count on
this curing anything.  Some organizations may take steps to chastise or even 
revoke the instructor's membership, other organizations may do nothing.  Unless
a crime, such as rape has occurred, the legal system will probably be little 
help.  Over all, your best option may simply be to seek instruction elsewhere.

------------------------------

Subject: 12 - What Kind of Martial Art Suits Me

So you still don't know quite what martial art might suit your desires
best. Won't take 'no' for an answer huh?  OK.  Well here are some ideas
that may help you narrow your search.

What are you looking for in a Martial Art?  If you know what you want out
of it, you'll have a better idea of what "kind" of art to look for. 
Typical answers include:
    Better Physical Fitness
      Street Useful Self Defense
      Sport Competition 
    Striking Techniques (Punching/Kicking) 
    Joint Lock Techniques 
    Grappling Techniques (some similarities to wrestling) 
    Pressure Point Techniques 
    Traditional/Oriental Weapons 
    Street/Common Weapons 
    Mental & Emotional/Spiritual Development 
    Attractiveness/Fluidity of Movements (this is very subjective) 
    Traditional "Feel" 
    Speed of Advancement/Ease of Learning Techniques 

Brief Descriptions of these: 

Better Physical Fitness: 
Some people's primary motivation in a Martial Art (MA) is improving their
Physical Fitness. To them, if they can learn a MA while getting fit, so
much the better.

Street Useful Self Defense: 
A primary motivation for many is the ability to truly be able to defend
themselves in a street confrontation against typical street techniques and
weapons.

Sport Competition: 
Many arts contain a greater or lesser degree of competition and some will
encourage their students to compete in local and national MA sporting
events in competition restricted to that particular MA and in various open
competitions.  Awards and medals are sometimes given.  Arts that emphasize
competition too much are thought by some to sacrifice some of the self
defense value to ingrained competition safeties.  Arts that are well known
for their sport value include Tae Kwon Do (TKD), Judo and Kendo.

Striking Techniques:
This is more a facet of a MA and typically describes punching and kicking
techniques.  Some arts emphasize this to a greater or lesser degree with
some focusing on it almost to the exclusion of all other techniques and
with some teaching nearly none of it.  Arts that are well known for their
striking techniques include most Korean arts like Tang Soo Do and Tae Kwon
Do, and Okinawan/Japanese Karate.

Joint Lock Techniques:  
This is more a facet of a MA and typically describes techniques that lock,
restrict, manipulate, or sometimes break and dislocate the joints of the
aggressor.  Some arts emphasize this, to a greater or lesser degree, with
some focusing on it almost to the exclusion of all other techniques and
with some teaching nearly none of it.  In arts that teach a variety of
other techniques, joint lock techniques are typically thought of as an
"advanced" teaching and are typically reserved for higher ranks.  Arts that
are well known for their joint lock techniques include Aikido, Pencak
Silat, and Japanese Jui Jitsu (such as Aikijitsu and others).

Grappling Techniques: 
This is more a facet of a MA and typically describes techniques that are
similar to wresting in many ways and include throws and groundfighting
techniques (what to do when one or more combatants are at least partially
on the ground and not standing).  Some arts emphasize this to a greater or
lesser degree with some focusing on it almost to the exclusion of all other
techniques and with some teaching nearly none of it.  Arts that are well
known for their Grappling/Groundfighting are Judo, Brazilian Jui Jitsu, and
some other types of Jui Jitsu.

Pressure Point Techniques:  
This is more a facet of a MA and typically describes techniques that
manipulate pressure points on the human body.  These "points" can in some
cases cause a great deal of pain and some practitioner say that Pressure
Point manipulation can slow down the aggressor, cause limbs to go numb,
stun or even kill an aggressor outright (though this is an extremely
advanced technique not taught to everyone and is still open to controversy
in the MA and Medical world).  Some arts emphasize this to a greater or
lesser degree with some focusing on it almost to the exclusion of all other
techniques and with some teaching nearly none of it.  Arts that are well
known for their Pressure Point techniques include some types of Kung Fu
(there are over 50 well know Kung Fu forms), and some types of Jui Jitsu.

Traditional/Oriental Weapons:  
This is more a facet of a MA and typically describes techniques with
weapons not considered to be militarily effective, or street convenient by
today's standards.  These weapons would include sword, spear, bow, and
staff.  Some arts emphasize this to a greater or lesser degree with some
focusing on it almost to the exclusion of all other techniques and with
some teaching nearly none of it.  Arts that are well known for their
Traditional/Oriental Weapons techniques include many forms of Kung Fu, many
Okinawan Karate forms, and some Japanese forms such as Kendo, Kenjutsu, and
Iaido.

Street/Common Weapons: 
This is more a facet of a MA and typically describes techniques with
weapons considered to still be militarily effective, or street convenient
by today's standards.  These weapons would include knife, club,
cane/half-staff.  Some arts emphasize this to a greater or lesser degree
with some focusing on it almost to the exclusion of all other techniques
and with some teaching nearly none of it.  Arts that are well known for
their Street/Common Weapons techniques include many forms of Kung Fu, many
Okinawan Karate forms, and some Japanese forms, and especially Indonesian
forms such as Pencak Silat, and Philippines forms such as Kali, Arnis, and
Escrima.

Mental & Emotional/Spiritual Development:  
This is often considered a strong benefit of taking MA's.  Many instructors
advertise their MA directly to parents as a way of increasing children's
Self Confidence, Socialization Skills, and Personal Well Being.  Spiritual
development is a strong component of many but not all MA's.  The Japanese
word "Do" (when applied to a MA) is considered to mean "way" or "path" to
Spiritual Enlightenment or personal understanding (Koreans arts ending in
"Do" have a similar meaning).  In general, any Japanese art ending in Do
will have to a greater or lesser degree a Spiritual or Self Improvement
aspect, while Japanese arts ending in Jitsu are primarily concerned with
martial abilities and will have little or no concept of Spiritual
Enlightenment or Self Development, except as is important and added by the
instructor.  This is largely dependent upon the instructor in any system. 
Arts known for their emphasis on Spiritual Development include many forms
of Kung Fu, especially Shaolin Kung Fu, taiji and certain Japanese "Zen"
martial arts such as the Aikikai form of Aikido.  (note: lots of
generalizations here)

Attractiveness/Fluidity of Movements:  
This is one that's as hard to pin down as the Spiritual aspect.  Suffice it
to say that some arts just look prettier than others.  A master in most any
MA is going to have a fluidity and grace of movement, however that is not
always true of the students.  As a gross generalization, typically,
"circular" arts will appear more fluid and graceful than "linear" arts.  A
simplistic definition of circular vs. linear is that each variation tends
to have a greater emphasis on movements and techniques in its "category."
Thus circular arts will tend to have a lot of sweeping circular and rounded
movements, while linear arts will tend to move in more direct lines.  Also
as a gross oversimplification, linear arts tend to be "hard" (direct and
force/impact oriented) while circular arts tend to be much more "soft"
(redirect and control oriented).  One more gross oversimplification,
circular techniques tend to be more difficult to master than linear. 
Striking arts tend to be more linear and Joint Lock & Grappling arts tend
to be more circular.  Examples of largely circular arts are Aikido and
certain Kung Fu forms (Baguazhang / Pa Kua Chang).  Examples of largely 
linear arts include Tae Kwon Do and Karate.  An example of a very exciting
and fluid art is Chinese Wu Shu.

Traditional "Feel":  
This describes the feel of the "weight of tradition" that is attractive to
some Martial Artists.  Some MA players like to feel like they are
participating in a tradition thousands of years old and readily accept
ancillary aspects of MA study such as bowing and foreign terminology.  Most
MA's have an aspect of "tradition" to them, especially the Asian arts
(i.e., Chinese, Korean, Okinawan, Japanese) and almost all MA's have a code
of etiquette to follow while in the training hall.  Frequently there are
rituals involved, some with religious significance, some merely as a show of
respect for the founder or the instructor.  Some MA's require a uniform and
some (such as Capoeira or Pencak Silat) may not, at the instructor's
discretion.  In general, how "traditional" an art feels is almost entirely
dependent upon the local instructor.  Any given art has instructors who
prefer an informal environment or a more formal one.  Generally, the
further back the roots of the art stretch, the more instructors there are
that will prefer a formal or semi-formal environment though this is
anything but a hard rule.  Further, societal origins will tend to have an
effect on the formality of the training environment.  Japanese arts for
instance tend to be more formal in nature as the Japanese society has a
long standing history of formality in the minutia whereas arts that are
American in inception (there are a few) will tend to be very informal since
the American society is a largely informal society.

Speed of Advancement/Ease of Learning Techniques:  
There are really two separate issues here, though many people equate them. 
A common question is "how long must I study before I know the art?" or
alternately "how long must I study before I get a Black Belt?" Whereas,
another common question is "how long must I study before I can defend
myself?" The nature of these two questions is different.  Most people
equate Black Belt with having achieved Martial Arts godhood.  This couldn't
be further from the truth.  The actuality is, typically, Black Belt (or
First Dan) is where a student is finally gaining a base level of competency
and understanding in his art.  One description that I recently read was to
think of a Black Belt as if it were a Bachelors degree from college.  It is
an expert level, but not a Doctorate level, or even a Master's Degree. 
Those are more typically associated with higher Dan ranks.  This is an apt
description since in most reputable MA's, it should take between 3 and 5
years practice to be awarded a Black Belt.  It is not unheard of for a
reputable school to produce an occasional black belt in 2 to 3 years,
however, this person is either unusually dedicated and practices on a
nearly daily basis or is a Martial Arts Prodigy.  Any school that promises
you a Black Belt in under 3 years or routinely produces Black Belts in 2
years is what's sometimes referred to as a "Black Belt Factory" or a school
that "Sells Black Belts" (McDojo) and should be avoided.  That being said,
the question still remains "how long must I study before I can defend
myself?" If home defense is your only goal, buy a gun and learn to safely
use it.  You can become proficient in the safe use of firearms in a far shorter
time than a MA, and firearms are typically much more effective.  Why do
you think the Military uses them?  Or perhaps you should buy a dog. 
Statistics show that less than 5% of homes that own _any_ sort of dog will
_ever_ be burglarized (this includes those hairless rat-dogs the
Chihuahua).  If this is not an alternative for you or if you are also
concerned about protecting yourself where you can not, for various reasons,
take your gun or your dog, then perhaps a MA is for you.  How much study it
takes for you to become effective at defending yourself is a component of
many different things, including the art its self, your aptitude at
learning it, and the abilities of the person attacking you.  The stories of
Black Belts being beat up by untrained drunks are true.  And also, the
stories of new students using the MA to successfully defend themselves
against rapists and murderers are also true.  Whatever the case for your
aptitude, the more effort and practice you put into learning your chosen
MA, the better you will be at defending yourself and your family.

------------------------------

Subject: 13 - Disclaimer and Copyright Notice

Some answers given may reflect personal biases of the author and
contributors.  The answers contained herein pertain to discussions on the
rec.martial-arts group, and are by no means exhaustive.

The martial arts Newbie Guide was created from an outline of an earlier
document, also titled "The Newbie Guide" by Jeff D. Pipkins as well as
information from the creator of this document, Kirk Lawson (additional
contributors listed at end).  It is the intention that this document be a
companion document to the current rec.martial-arts FAQ.  The author, Kirk
Lawson, grants rights to update, maintain, modify, and distribute this
document provided that you abide by the "no profit" restrictions detailed
hereafter.

You are specifically granted the right to distribute this document in any
storage or display format including, but not limited to, HTML, RTF, .DOC,
PDF, or direct telepathic transfer.

You are granted the right to copy, store, modify, and distribute this
document provided that a) This Disclaimer, Copyright, and any version
history or creator/contributor attributions are included.  b) That you
charge no monies for the distribution of this document, excepting a nominal
charge for the cost of media upon which it may be distributed.  If you wish
to include this document in any for-profit publication or to include it in
any pay-per or price metered medium or delivery, you may only do so with
the express permission of the original document author, Kirk Lawson. 
Basically, if you want to modify or distribute this document for free,
fine, go ahead and do it, but if you want to make money off of it, I want
my cut.

Kirk Lawson: lklawson@heapy.com or lawson@dayton.net

Additional Contributors:
Lauren Radner - lradner@us.ibm.com
Steve Gombosi - sog@amaterasu.scd.ucar.edu
Kevin Hill - Kevin.Hill@jdsu.com
Matthew Weigel - mcweigel+@cs.cmu.edu
Ted Bennett - weirdwolf@ntlworld.com
Neil Gendzwill - gendzwil@sedsystems.ca

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Mariachi_50

Really interesting guide!!!!


----------



## Steve Grody

Indeed, it seems that regarding instruction, whether it's martial art or any other kind of art, that there are those that are primarily interested in their students "getting it," and those that just want to control people, be it for ego or money. There are many things to look for in a teacher, but first and foremost I would ask "Does that instructor treat people with quality attention, or dismissively?"


----------



## shane

Well Along with your body kind dictate on which methods are simpler for you. It's a test and mistake, a time of discovery. A  big,  lanky  individual  won't  manage  low-level doubles or  records,  but would like to  manage  just single-leg snatches, and when on the ground, work  many  of the moves. A short, stocky  individual  could  force  wrestle, or if he's  fast,   manage  low-evel finishes or just  fire  and  raise  or lateral or whatever.


----------



## ajury

Wow what a great guide, I will be pointing folks here.  Previously I had been pointing folks to Martial Arts for Dummies,  I think your guide is much better!  Thank you for your efforts.

As a parent when I started looking for a school for my very interested 7 year old son.  I knew I was looking for a place our whole family could train.

Things that I looked for.

Instructors that got respect by giving it.  Several schools reminded me of boot camp, I guess it suits some folks but I've been there done that dont need to do it again.

One thing that impressed me about my instructor.  We went to several childrens classes (I originally did not plan to start, and neither did my wife but we did), and there was one boy that just did not get it, but he was willing to come back and try, he did pushups and had to stand out sometimes but the instructor always treated him with respect without giving him all of the classes time.  That was when I decided that was who we should study with.  Later on I mentioned this to him and he said "I was that boy when I started, if he comes and trys Ill keep teaching"  I always try to remember this when I teach classes now.  That boy has continued on and is now a fine martial artist.

Free classes offered, if a school did not offer at least a few free classes they were also usually giving me a hard sell.  I would politely leave.

How are the beginners treated before and after classes?  This is who you will be.  How do the sr belts act, controlled and smooth or goofing around?  This is who you hope to be in a few (or many)years .

I was also nervous about schools that advertised to many things.  Some offered 4 or 5 arts.  I did not see how anyone could be a master of all of them.

Are the folks in the studio people you are interested in hanging out with?  Do you want your kids hanging out with them?  If not you probably need a different school.

Thank you again, your writing is crisp and easy to read, thank you for your effort.


----------



## Blade96

actually I think Bob Hubbard means don't choose a martial art the way i did - saw  the movie blade, learned the kind of MA he does is shotokan, look for a shotokan school, watch a lesson in september 2009, and join the very next class in the very first school ya walks into 

I got lucky. Most of the time though it won't work like that.


----------



## gstat2

For people who are beginning , or have trained in other disciplines, 5 Family , 5 animal kungfu is now being posted on youtube , just go to - " gary steuer kungfu " , and there is http://5familykungfu.proboards.com     Hi , my name is Gary Steuer . I have been a student of martial arts since age 11. I'm almost 70 now , and I want to share with others what I've learned in my life's journey .   Either of those 2 sites will explain it all .... The videos are easy to learn from , and best of all, there is NO COST !     I am a direct student of Grand Master Ark Yuey Wong , and started with him in 1968 , until his passing .      I have taught thousands of students , let me teach you  !


----------



## Romethemighty

Thanks for the info!


----------



## carloscrane

[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Great piece of information. [/FONT]Mastering martial arts basics is usually accomplished through repetition, forms, sparring or fighting.


----------



## danny86

Bob Hubbard said:


> Archive-name: martial-arts/newbie-guide
> Last-modified: 17 Jun 1995
> 
> Posting-Frequency: monthly in *.answers, every two weeks in rec.martial-arts
> 
> Note:  The Newbie Guide has been posted by Randy Pals (pals@ipact.com),
> but the sole author/maintainer of the NG is Jeff Pipkins.  Please address
> any replies to Jeff (Pipkins@bangate.compaq.com).
> 
> 
> The Newbie Guide to Martial Arts Training (ver 2.6)
> by Jeff Pipkins
> 
> 
> So, you've never really had any martial arts training, but you'd like
> to start.  Where do you go?  Which school is the best?  This guide
> will help you find your answers if you're willing to invest some effort.
> 
> HOW TO LOOK
> -----------
> 
> You probably already know that there are many different styles of
> martial arts.  Because variety abounds, it's only natural to ask which
> style is "best".  Unfortunately, it's just not that simple.  The
> question itself is not even complete, but even if there were a one-
> word answer, chances are that answer wouldn't help you anyway.  Not
> unless you're also willing to pick up and move to a school where the
> "best" style is taught.  And even then, it's very important to realize
> that two schools that teach the same style, that have the same name on
> their signs, are often different, many times drastically different.
> So the name on the sign can tell you absolutely nothing about the
> quality of the school.  So, it's natural thing to want to ask which
> style is best and then go look that up in the phone book.  But it is
> also possibly the worst way to go about becoming a martial arts student.
> 
> The more pragmatic approach is to first make a survey of the schools
> in your area.  There are probably more schools near you than you
> realize, because many schools advertise very little or not at all.
> This guide will give you tips on finding them.  Then, you should visit
> several of the schools, many times, before deciding where you want to
> train.  This guide will help you by giving you some hints on what to
> look for and what to ignore.
> 
> This guide is here to help you find a place to train, but to gain
> the benefits, you must be willing to put in some hard work.  Choosing
> a school is an important decision you shouldn't take lightly.  Commit
> yourself to spending the time and effort it takes to choose wisely.
> If it takes you 2 or 3 months of searching and visiting to decide,
> that is certainly time very well spent, and it will be well worth it
> to have found a good school that suits you well.
> 
> 
> WHERE TO LOOK
> -------------
> 
> There is little correlation between the cost and the quality of
> martial arts training.  So why not look for quality first among the
> cheaper prices?!  Here are some places to look to find M.A. schools:
> 
> 1. Friends, or friends of friends
> 2. Bulletin boards at martial-arts supply stores
> 3. Bulletin boards at Asian bookstores
> 4. Local colleges (also check "continuing education" courses)
> 5. Community/Civic Center Programs
> 6. YMCA/YWCA/Jewish Community Centers (Programs at these places
> do not typically require that you be of any particular
> religious affiliation in order to participate.)
> 7. Classified ads from newspapers and local free papers (these can
> often be found on your way out of the grocery store).
> 8. Cultural heritage festivals
> 9. Bulletin boards at Oriental restaurants.  (Hint: if you
> decide to ask someone who works there, don't assume that
> they know anything about martial arts.  Also, don't assume
> that they are, say, Chinese just because they work at or
> own a Chinese restaurant.  Beware of stereotypes, especially
> where someone may take offense.)
> 10. Road signs
> 11. Yellow Pages under "Karate..." or "Martial Arts"
> 
> Numbers 1-10 aren't intended to be in any particular order, but personally,
> I would only consider #11 after exhausting the other 10 options.  But when it
> comes down to that, I would first consider the ones that are near the route
> I take between home and work.  You can usually find a list of many, but
> certainly not all, schools by looking in the Yellow Pages under "Karate..."
> (even if most styles there aren't Karate), or sometimes under "Martial Arts".
> Remember that there is little that can appear in the Yellow Pages to
> recommend one place over another.  Consulting the Yellow Pages for a martial
> arts school should be considered a last resort.  You will have to visit a
> school to make any comparison at all.  If you live in a small town, you
> might just visit all of them.  If you live in a big city, that might not be
> feasible.  If you have a really large number of choices, be of good cheer --
> you don't have to find the absolute "best" school, just a very good school
> where you can learn and be happy.  But do try to visit more than just a few
> schools.  Also, you must visit a school more than once to form a valid
> opinion.
> 
> 
> HOW MUCH
> --------
> 
> Cost is neither the most nor the least important factor in your decision.
> You must weigh it according to your own priorities.  Prices vary widely.
> I've paid as little as US$35/quarter (3 mos.) at a college, which is
> considered extremely low.  I've paid as much as US$75/mo at a commercial
> school, which is considered higher than average.  Some schools give you a
> price break if you pay lump sum for several months.  Some schools require
> you to sign a long-term contract to join.  To discuss all of the different
> ways to pay and the associated legalities is beyond the scope of this
> humble document.
> 
> Many schools charge an additional fee for each belt test.  The fee may be
> different depending on rank.  They might charge US$15 for your first test,
> and US$1000 for your black belt test.  Be sure to ask.  Some schools require
> that you belong (and therefore pay dues to) a world-wide organization.
> When inquiring about costs, be sure to ask about costs that senior students
> pay, as well as what beginners pay.
> 
> You will probably have to spend some bucks on an appropriate uniform or two.
> Uniforms vary with the school, but don't be surprised if you have to pay
> US$60 or more for what looks like a pair of white pajamas.  You may also
> need other equipment, such as sparring gear/pads, training weapons, etc.
> Most schools will let beginners get by without a uniform for a while at
> first; be sure to ask to get details.  If you do this, the clothes you wear
> in the interim should be comfortable, secure, and modest.  It's prudent
> to avoid wearing your favorite florescent orange aerobic/dance skins or your
> prize-winning swimwear.  Plain old sloppy sweats are a good bet.
> 
> Some arts just inherently have a higher equipment cost associated with them.
> Kendo may be the most expensive in this regard because of all the armour
> needed to practice safely (though this may be offset by the higher
> availability of nonprofit instructors).  You may think that Sumo is the
> cheapest since they don't wear very much, but don't forget the cost of
> all that food.
> 
> There's nothing mystical about the martial arts that automatically keeps
> a school from trying to rip you off.  It's not the norm, but it's not all
> that uncommon, either.  If you get a high-pressure sales pitch and you feel
> like you're being hustled, just walk out.  If you're being treated like
> they're trying to sell you a used car, then respond in kind -- you don't
> have to finish the conversation, just walk out.  As with any business deal,
> the rule is caveat emptor -- let the buyer beware!
> 
> 
> WHAT TO LOOK FOR
> ----------------
> 
> Perhaps the first thing to look at is the schedule.  You can't learn if
> you can't attend the classes.  Depending on the style and school (and size
> of the school), there may be separate classes for beginner/intermediate/
> advanced, so be aware that the schedule may change on you as you advance.
> 
> Find out who teaches most of the classes.  In many cases it isn't the
> head instructor.  If the classes are split beginner/intermediate/advanced,
> chances are good that the head instructor doesn't teach the beginner
> classes.  But does he teach most of the advanced classes?  And who will
> you be spending most of your class time with?
> 
> Talk to several students.  Ask them how long they've studied there, what
> they like about it, who teaches most of the classes, etc.  Remember that
> they aren't likely to say anything critical there in the school; just ask
> what they like about it and read between the lines the best you can.
> 
> Take special notice of the atmosphere.  I mean the attitudes, not the decor.
> Are they friendly/respectful toward one another?  After a sparring match,
> do they smile at each other or grit their teeth and show disdain?  Does the
> instructor seem to be interested in growing a student along and pruning them
> carefully, or does he mow them down and use them to prove that he truly is a
> god?  Are there an unreasonable number of injuries in class caused by a lack
> of control?  Look for healthy and unhealthy attitudes.  Ideally, the student
> is encouraged to compete with himself/herself, not with other students.
> 
> You MUST visit a school more than once in order to form a valid opinion.
> That is, unless you get the high-pressure sales pitch and walk out the
> first time.  But aside from that, if you only visit one class, you'll still
> have no idea what a typical class is like.  Classes vary from one to another.
> There are good days and bad days for everyone, even instructors.  The usual
> instructor may be on vacation.  There might even be different types of
> classes on different days of the week (on one day we do weapons training, on
> another we do punches and kicks, on another we do throws and pins, etc.)  So
> when narrowing down your choices, visit more often so you can get a good idea
> of what it would be like to train there.
> 
> Be aware that many schools do not have continuous enrollment.  You may
> have to wait until next week, next month, or even next semester (if the
> school meets at a college) for the next beginner's class to start.  This
> is pretty much par, so don't let this offend or discourage you.  Use the
> waiting time to do more visiting!
> 
> The choice of who will be your first teacher is an extremely important
> one.  Unfortunately, as a beginner, you are completely unqualified to
> judge the skill of instructors.  You should realize that this is a basic
> fundamental dilemma.  If you have a friend who is a skilled martial artist,
> you could ask them to come with you -- but how will you judge the skill
> of your friend?  This is the beginner's dilemma.  It's like getting lost
> in an unfamiliar town, and everyone you ask gives you different directions.
> Most of them are probably wrong, some lie to you on purpose, and more than
> one of them may have given you correct instructions (though one route may
> be longer than another).  There is no way that a guide like this can tell
> you how to judge the skill of an instructor.  That only comes with years
> of experience.  So you must make your decision based on whether you like
> the school itself, and the attitudes there, and other non-technical things.
> There really is no way out of this dilemma.  I'm not saying this to
> discourage, but because it's important for you to recognize your own
> limitations and to be honest with yourself about them.
> 
> 
> WHAT NOT TO LOOK FOR
> --------------------
> 
> Some things you should NOT base your decision on:
> 
> 1. The RACE or GENDER of the instructor is completely unimportant.
> Don't automatically assume that an instructor is good merely
> because he's an Asian male.  Likewise, don't assume one is not
> good because she's a non-Asian female.
> 
> 2. It's not important whether the building is real nice and fancy.
> Many people are getting excellent training in their instructor's
> garage or back yard!
> 
> 3. Do not allow your decision to be swayed by unrelated features,
> such as the availability of exercise machines, hot tubs, and
> tanning beds.
> 
> 4. Don't make your decision based on the garmets worn during practice.
> Students in one school may wear something that looks like a skirt,
> while those in another school may wear something that looks like
> star-spangled pajamas.  Pay attention to the techniques and attitudes
> rather than the garmets.  (But personally, I'd be suspicious of the
> star-spangled pajamas...)
> 
> 5. In some arts like Sumo, the size of the instructor is important, but
> this is an unusual exception.  For the vast majority of styles, the
> size and strength of the instructor are not important.  You should
> not generally be concerned with whether you are built the same way
> as the instructor.
> 
> 6. If you are not interested in martial arts as a sport, then don't be
> impressed by a large collection of huge, shiny trophies.  If you are
> interested in it as a sport, you should still curb your enthusiasm of
> trophies somewhat.  In many tournaments, the trophies are plentiful,
> and nearly everyone takes one home for something or other.  Some get
> one just for being the only one present in their particular category.
> So at least read what's written on the trophies.  If you still find
> yourself overly impressed by them, visit your local trophy shop.
> 
> 
> RANK
> ----
> 
> In most (but not all) styles, there is a ranking system.  There is no
> universal ranking system.  Without any training at all, you can buy a
> black belt for US$7.50, tie it on your pajamas, declare that you have just
> created a new martial art style, and promote yourself to 10th degree black
> belt without breaking any laws (at least not in the U.S.)  As a newbie,
> you must be aware that this is not only possible, but that it has been
> done many times.
> 
> A typical Japanese ranking system would be to rank non-black belts from
> 10th kyu (low) up to 1st kyu (high), and black belts from 1st dan (low)
> to 10th dan (high).  Depending on the style, there might be only 5 kyu
> ranks, or only 5 dan ranks, etc.  Typically, 9th dan is the highest, and
> there is only one (usually in Japan).  Korean ranking systems are typically
> very similar, but the word "gup" is used instead of "kyu" (hence the
> slang term "guppies" for beginners).  The ranking system of Chinese
> styles differ considerably; some use sashes instead of belts, but many
> don't have much of a ranking system at all.  There are martial arts from
> other countries than these, and their ranking systems may be drastically
> different.
> 
> Don't be overly concerned with the rank of the instructor.  You won't be
> able to even tell the difference between a 3rd degree black belt and a 9th
> degree black belt for a long, long time.  You should, however, be a little
> suspicious of those claiming unusually high ranks.  Most of the 9th dans
> out there are those who have quit some other school and started a school of
> their own, and then promoted themselves to 9th dan.  There is no universal
> governing body that assigns ranks to everyone.  Each style assigns their
> own ranks as they please.  You CANNOT compare ranks between different
> schools!  A certain colored belt in one school doesn't mean the same as
> the same color belt in another school.  Some schools don't even have belts.
> Some don't even have ranks.  Don't let the rank game distract you from
> what is really important.
> 
> Some schools belong to world-wide organizations.  These have the advantage
> that you can transfer your rank to another member school.  They usually
> have the disadvantage of dues that each student must pay to the organization.
> Often there are two or more rival organizations for a given style.  The
> politics involved in such things are extremely involved.  In deciding on a
> school, I would tend to place little significance on their organization, and
> much more significance on the quality of training at that particular school.
> 
> 
> WHEN YOU VISIT
> --------------
> 
> 1. When visiting for the first time, call ahead to make sure visitors
> are welcome.  It wouldn't be a bad idea to ask about proper protocol
> while you're at it.  Some schools have shoe racks on the way in
> the door where you should leave your shoes; most ask that you bow
> in the doorway when you enter; some ask that you stand during
> opening/closing ceremonies; etc.
> 
> 2. When visiting for the first time, wear normal street clothes;
> whatever you wear to work is usually appropriate (depending on
> what you do for a living...)
> 
> 3. Be very polite.
> 
> 4. If you're offered a hand, shake hands.  If someone bows to you,
> bow back -- about the same height, in the same manner that
> they bow, and don't look at them while you are bowing, unless
> they look at you.
> 
> 5. Be quiet during class; don't do anything to draw attention to
> yourself while the class is in progress.
> 
> 6. Get there early, and stay afterwards so you can ask questions.
> 
> 7. Don't discuss other schools at all, if possible.  If you cannot
> avoid the subject altogether, then at least don't say anything
> derogatory about another school.
> 
> 8. Don't try to impress them with your (limited) knowledge of
> different styles and your (equally limited) vocabulary of foreign
> words (especially if they're from the wrong foreign language).
> 
> 
> Acknowledgements
> ----------------
> 
> I'd like to thank the following people for contributing their wisdom,
> suggestions, and encouragement to this guide.  (The appearance of
> their names here does not signify agreement with everything written
> here, of course.)
> 
> Stephen Chan            Peter Hahn              Bill Rankin
> Terry Chan              Michael Lawrie          Michael Robinson
> Joe Chew                Mary Malmros            Andy Vida-Szucs
> Doug Cohen              Joe Pfeiffer            Diane Winters
> Bud Glunt               David Poore             Tom Yurkiw
> Steve Gombosi           Lauren Radner
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> (C) Copyright 1993-5, Jeff D. Pipkins.  All rights reserved.
> 
> The Newbie Guide amounts to nothing more than my personal opinions, which
> at your own risk, you are free to use, ignore, or disagree with.  You
> must not change the Newbie Guide in any way, but you are free to make
> copies of it as long as the copy is verbatim and complete, including this
> message and my ".sig" quote at the bottom. You may distribute such copies
> as long as you do not charge any fees for that.
> 
> Good luck!
> --Jeff Pipkins
> 
> The Newbie Guide is periodically posted to rec.martial-arts on USENET.
> Requests for latest copy, questions, suggestions, and constructive
> criticisms are all welcome via email at the following address.
> 
> Pipkins@bangate.compaq.com
> ------------------------------------------------------------------- [sig #10]
> I am NOT authorized to represent |
> my employer.  Use my opinions    | I've already told you more than I know...
> ONLY at your OWN risk.           |
> 
> 
> --
> Matthew Weigel
> Research Systems Programmer
> mcweigel+@cs.cmu.edu


Hi guys.. i wanted to ask you. How many times per week do you usually have to training?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

danny86 said:


> Hi guys.. i wanted to ask you. How many times per week do you usually have to training?


Depends.  As a hobby, when you can.  If you're serious, daily, and as long as possible.


----------



## lklawson

This is the last update I made to it.  It's several years old now and I probably should update it again:
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
  Martial Arts Newbie Guide
  Version 2.1
  Kirk Lawson

------------------------------

Subject: 1 - Table of Contents

  1  - Table of Contents
  2  - Introduction
  3  - How To Look
  4  - Where To Look
  5  - How Much
  6  - What To Look For
  7  - What Not To Look For
  8  - Rank
  9  - When You Visit
  10 - Should I Study More Than One at a Time
  11 - The Dark Side of Martial Arts
  12 - What Kind of Martial Art Suits Me
  13 - Disclaimer and Copyright Notice

------------------------------

Subject: 2 - Introduction

So you want to be the next Bruce Lee, Jet Li, Helio Gracie, Chuck Norris,
or Master Pan.  Congratulations and welcome to the wide world of Martial
Arts. You may be wondering what comes next.  Where do you go, what do you
do, and are you going to have a dragon branded onto your forearm as you
lift a red hot brazier to exit the hidden monastery?  The Purpose of this
document is to answer a few questions, give you an overview and maybe point
you in the right direction.  It is intended as a companion documente for
the rec.martial-arts FAQ.  Many of the topics in the Newbie Guide are
covered more in depth in the body of the rec.martial-arts FAQ proper but
we'll touch on them here in an abbreviated form.

------------------------------

Subject: 3 - How To Look

One of the questions asked ad nauseam is, "What is the best art?" or
sometimes its modified form, "I wanna kick butt and don't want fancy-schmancy
stuff, what art should I choose?" Well, the answer is, "We don't know."
There's much debate over what exactly is the "best art" or what is an
"effective art." It comes down to a lot of questions such as, "Best for
what?" and "Best for you or best for me?" In the end, it's a question
you're going to have to answer for yourself through personal exploration
and hard work.  Since you're looking for a Martial Art to start, you should
look for the ones that are available to you.  Simply put; it doesn't matter
if it's the ultimate kick-butt art, if you can't find a school near enough
to take classes at.  With that thought in mind, you should look to see what
schools are available in your area and make your selection from those.  If
you are looking for a specific art, you are still restricted to what's in
your area, so go ahead and look anyway.

------------------------------

Subject: 4 - Where To Look

OK, so we've established that you should look at the schools in your area.
All well and good, but how do you _find_ what schools are in your area?
Here are a number of recommendations.

- Recommendation of Friends - Ask your friends and associates.  You might
be surprised how many people you work with or shop with are martial artists
themselves or know of reputable schools, particularly hard to find "Garage
Dojos" (see the FAQ).

- Bulletin Boards at MA supply stores - It goes without saying that a local
martial arts supply store would be a good central location, a gathering
spot, for local martial artists.  They have to get their equipment from
_somewhere_. Look at the bulletin boards in these supply stores.  Don't
rule out general athletic supply stores.

- Bulletin Boards at Asian bookstores - Since many martial arts are Asian in
origin, many martial artists have an interest in Asian culture and books
(particularly books about martial arts).

- Bulletin Boards at Super Markets & the like - Many "Super Stores" such as
Wal-Mart and Meijers have bulletin boards specifically for advertising
within the local community.  These advertisements include bicycles for
sale, free puppies, and... martial arts studios.

- Bulletin Boards at Oriental Restaurants - Again, because many martial arts
are Asian in origin, many martial artists embrace Asian culture, including
Asian Cuisine.  More then that, it seems a likely place to put up fliers
for martial arts studious looking for a place to put up said fliers.  As
has been noted elsewhere, just because people working in these restaurants
are Asian, do not expect them to know anything about martial arts; some may
take offense at these sort of stereotypes.

- Local Colleges - Many colleges have martial arts clubs on campus.  Judo is
particularly well known on college campuses, but, by no means, has a lock
on it.  Some colleges even offer martial arts course for College Credit as
part of their Physical education curriculum.

- The 'Y', Civic Centers, and Community Centers - The YMCA/YWCA are havens for
martial arts schools.  Included in the mix are Civic Centers, including
religious based Community Centers, Park & Rec. programs and Police Athletic
Leagues.

- Classified Adds, free newspaper adds - Another source is in the Classified
Adds of your local news paper or in the classifieds of various "free"
newspapers, typically available in bookstores and groceries.

- Welcome Wagon Baskets - Many martial arts studios will include special
promotions in Welcome Wagon baskets to new members of the community.  These
promotions often include free classes, reduced rates, or free uniforms.

- Cultural Heritage Festivals - One of the common misconceptions is that all
martial arts are Asian in origin.  Though many of the most well known are,
there are an amazing number that are Occidental (Western) or otherwise
non-Asian.  Cultural Heritage Festivals often include a demonstration of
fighting arts from that proud culture, such as the Shillelagh from Ireland
or Gatka from India.

- Cultural Heritage Centers - The people there may know of schools, and in
some cases, might actually be holding classes of some kind in the facility.

- Renaissance and Western History Festivals or Clubs - Many Western Martial
arts such as Renaissance Combat Wrestling, Broadsword, Rapier, Bare Knuckle
Boxing, or Quarterstaff are often taught in clubs celebrating Western
Heritage or associated with such clubs.  One example is The Association for
Renaissance Martial Arts (formerly Historical Armed Combat Association)
<http://www.thehaca.com>.  The Society for Creative Anachronism
<http://www.sca.org> teaches some of these, typically in a "safe" "sport"
form but the local chapter can be a good place to start or they may be able
to direct you toward a school or instructor that can meet your needs.

- In the park - You might see an individual, or a group, practicing in your
local park. Even if you don't see any martial artists, if you chat to
folks, you might find someone who comes to the park frequently and has seen
a group that does practice there regularly.

- Local corporations - Many companies, especially larger ones, sponsor or
publicize employee group activities. These are not necessarily restricted
to employees of the company.

- Road Signs and Posted Advertisements - Most martial arts studios will put
up advertisements and fliers on telephone poles or at Mall entrances.  They
will also often put up "directions" signs pointing towards their school
from major roads.

- Yellow Pages under "Martial Arts" or "Karate" - As always, the Yellow Pages
has a section for those willing to pay for advertising their phone number.

- The Internet - You found this document on the Internet, after all.  There
are numerous resources available on the Internet.  Most commercial (and many
non-comercial) schools and clubs now have a Web Site or other Internet
presense which can be found by using a search engine such as Google.  Further,
there are many martial arts related forums, some specific to certain martial
arts and some non-specific.  Again, these can often be found by using a search
engine.  On these forums you can ask questions concerning the art you are
interested in.  Be sure to taylor your questions to the forum; for instance
is probably not the most effecient method to ask about finding a Judo club in
a forum dedicated to Escrima.

------------------------------

Subject: 5 - How Much

So how much is all this training going to cost?  The short answer is: it
depends.  Schools are free to charge whatever they want for their
instruction.  How much they charge is a function of how much they think
their instruction is worth, how expensive goods and services are in that
area, and what their expenses are.  Small "Garage Dojos" with little
overhead have been known to charge as little as $20 a month per student,
while instruction at other studios in comparatively expensive cities (such
as New York) could cost hundreds of dollars per month.  The issue is
further complicated by bringing in differences in national location.  In
other words, what is reasonable for a big city in Germany is not
necessarily equal to what would be reasonable in a big U.S. city. Thus, it
is not really possible to accurately predict how much you will be expected
to pay at any give school in any given location.  However, currently it is
not seen as unreasonable for schools to charge between $40 and
$75 a month.  In some rare cases, instructors will not charge at all.  This is
often true for groups that meet in the park, such as some taiji (Tai Chi)
groups.  Further, it should be noted that the PRICE of the instruction is not
always a good indicator of the QUALITY of the instruction.  More on this in
"What Not To Look For."

Doubtless, you have noted that I've been speaking of monthly charges.  This
is the most common way to pay: month by month.  However, there are other
options with most schools.  Often you may receive a discount for paying
ahead in 3, 6, or 12 month blocks.  Some schools offer contracts.

A short discussion of contracts is warranted.  Many martial artists are
wary of school contracts.  Contracts have been known to be used by scam
artists in the past or, occasionally by legitimate martial artists who will
"stick it to you," enforcing payment terms of the contract should you wish
to be "out" of it for whatever reason.  However, there are many legitimate
uses of contracts by martial arts schools.  They can reduce costs for the
instructor and free him from tedious billing issues that can distract him
from teaching martial arts.  Don't let the option of a contract dissuade
you from any particular school but be wary of schools that _require_ a
contract (and will not give you a month-to-month option) or contracts that
guarantee "black belt" within a given time frame.

You should note that training fees may not be the only fees associated with
your martial arts selection.  Other fees often include fees for rank
testing. How much you pay for rank testing varies from art to art and from
school to school.  Usually, earlier ranks are less expensive and more
advanced ranks are more expensive.  You might be asked to pay $15 for your
first test and work your way up to $100 or more for your "black belt" test.
Some schools charge you the testing fee regardless of whether or not you
pass your test while others only charge you the fee if you actually pass.

Another "hidden cost" often seen in the martial arts is that of equipment.
Some martial arts require you to purchase a uniform (often the "white
pajamas" Gi).  Inexpensive uniforms for striking arts such as karate can be
had for $20, heavier-weight uniforms for grappling arts such as judo start at
$50.  Prices for the divided skirt and top used for some other arts such as
kendo start at around $100.  Advanced students can pay as much as $200 for a
high-quality judo uniform, $400 for a high-quality kendo uniform.  Your
instructor should be able to help you find an appropriate uniform or point you
to where you can buy one. But your equipment costs may not end there.  You may
be required to purchase safety equipment such as sparring gloves, shin pads,
and head gear, or you may be required to purchase various "weapons" used
during practice such as staffs, swords, or knifes (usually a training "safety"
variety).  Take heart though.  Most schools have "loaners" available until you
can purchase your own.

You may also be required to join an organization and pay membership fees.
These are typically an umbrella organization that certifies the instructor
in their martial art.  They can point you to affiliated schools that will
recognize your hard won rank and continue your training should you be
forced to move or be traveling abroad.  These membership fees or dues are
typically on the order of $20 - $50 a year.  Some organizations have a
lifetime membership program (or are lifetime memberships by default),
others are variations or only require yearly dues for "black belt" rank and
above.  Your instructor will be able to tell you the details of his
organization, should he be a member of one.  Be sure to ask about parent
organization dues before you join a martial arts school.

OK, so now you're paying all this money for training, equipment costs,
dues, testing fees, and the like... how do you know you're not getting
ripped off? Well, like everything else, shop around.  Find out what other
schools are charging for these goods and services.  Some "red flags"
include schools that require you to buy only their branded uniforms and
gear, require you to sign long contracts, have no "move refund" option in
their contract, or high-pressure sales pitches.  If it feels like you're
buying a used car and the salesman insists you sign the contract now, smile
politely and head for the door.

------------------------------

Subject: 6 - What To Look For

So what are some of the things you should look for or ask about when
visiting a school?  Number one, ask about the class schedule.  If classes
only meet when you can't attend, it crosses the school off for you.

Another thing to look for is who is teaching the classes.  Often, the
person teaching your class won't be the head instructor.  Frequently the
head instructor will have some of his advanced students teaching classes.
This is particularly true if the school you choose has separate classes for
lower ranked and higher ranked students or if they have a "new student"
class. Don't let this dissuade you.  Often instructors teaching "new
students" are doing so because they have shown an aptitude for helping new
students learn the basics of an art, perhaps even beyond that of the head
instructor.  The ability to _teach_ a physical skill is often dissociated
to some degree from the ability to actually perform that skill at high
levels.  Most professional boxers could whip the tar out of their coaches
even though their coaches know how to box.  While on the topic, find out if
there is an "introductory" or "getting started" class or course.  This can
be a good way to get up to speed quickly with the basics of an art or to
"sample" that school.

While visiting a school, spend some time talking to the students before or
after class.  Talk to both high and low ranking students, they'll have
different perspectives.  Spend some time understanding the atmosphere of
the school, it will take more then one brief visit.  Some are strict
disciplinarian and some are easy camaraderie.  Again, don't assume that the
instructor that runs his school like a drill sergeant produces kick-butt
martial artists while a more easy going school is lax or lackadaisical.  They
are simply different teaching styles and one may be more appropriate to
your needs then the other.

Another thing to take note of is injuries.  Let's face it, martial arts are
inherently dangerous.  They are _martial_ and no matter how safe you train
or what safety equipment is used, there is a risk.  There are bound to be
some injuries.  However, the nature and frequency of the injuries are what
you should consider.  A black eye is far different from an injured joint
and if broken bones occur frequently, that may indicate a problem.  You
can't train while recovering from some injuries.  Some injuries are
permanent and will affect you the rest of your life.

Finally, though uncommon, some schools have an "enrollment period."  They
operate like college classes in that you can only join at certain times of
the month or year.

------------------------------

Subject: 7 - What Not To Look For

Some years ago a movie came out: They Call Me Bruce!  In this comedy, an
Asian man made his way through a number of people who thought he was a
great martial arts Master simply because he was Asian, triumphing in the
end.  The moral is clear and directly applicable.  Do not assume that
because the instructor of a given school is Asian that he is, in some way,
superior to the instructor of another school who is not.  Skill in martial
arts is not inherent to any given "race." Likewise, do not make the same
mistake concerning the sex of an instructor.  There are many very talented
female instructors.

Don't let yourself be distracted by a fancy school or unrelated goodies
such as weight machines or saunas.  A well kept, safe training area is one
thing but extraneous features, though nice, ultimately only add to the
expenses of the school.  There are a good number of excellent instructors
teaching out of their garages, basements, and back yards.

Don't get distracted by uniforms either.  Many Asian martial arts wear the
traditional "white pajamas" gi while other martial arts have different
uniforms and some, no uniform at all, preferring instead "street clothes" or
comfortable, loose fitting training clothes.

Also, don't pay too much attention to numerous trophies and medals.
Trophies are easy to come by in martial arts competitions.  On top of that
they are inexpensive and easily purchased by unscrupulous scam artists from
the local trophy store.  Though this practice is uncommon, it has been
known to happen.

Don't judge a school or instructor by how much they charge.  It's human
nature to assume that a higher priced product is going to be somehow
better, yet this is not always true in the world of Martial Arts.  Some
instructors are simply teaching for the joy of teaching and not trying to
make a living or any real money from it (more on this in the
rec.martial-arts FAQ).  Some arts and Organizations discourage their
instructors from trying to make money from instruction and will therefore be
inherently less expensive.  Yet other arts are the flavor du jour and suffer
from higher demand than there are available instructors, thus making them more
expensive.  As long as the price of instruction falls within the range that
you are willing to pay, don't worry too much about it.

Further, don't pay too much attention to lots of certificates in Asian
script decorating the wall, particularly if you don't read the language
they're written in.  Most instructors will display only the rank
certificate of their top rank (or the top rank they hold in each art
they're ranked in if they are ranked in more then one).  In general, this
should mean that there aren't many certificates displayed.  With the state
of current computer technology, it is easy to produce impressive looking
certificates that say anything you wish them to say, even that the bearer
is a high ranking martial artist.

Finally, don't be overly concerned with the rank of the instructor.  While
in the early stages of training in your new art (say the first 10 years)
you probably won't be able to tell the difference between a 3rd Degree
Black Belt and a 9th Degree Black Belt.

------------------------------

Subject: 8 - Rank

One of the most misunderstood things about martial arts is rank.  Different
people in the martial arts world have different feelings about the use of
ranking in the martial arts.  Some feel it is all important, some that it
is of no import whatsoever, and others that it is a valuable tool not to be
given too much weight outside of its limited context.  What you should know
is that most martial arts have a ranking system but many do not and that
rank within one system does not equate to skill within another system even
though the systems may be similar.  Just because you know how to drive a
car doesn't mean you know how to operate a back hoe.

The most common ranking systems are the Japanese and the Korean systems.

The Japanese systems start with sub-"Black Belt" or Kyu ranks and work from
highest to lowest as skill increases, typically from 10th Kyu up to 1st Kyu
and then "Black Belt" or Dan rankings, from 1st Dan and going up to 9th
Dan.  9th Dan is typically reserved for the (one) highest ranking
instructor of the art, usually in Japan.

The Korean system works much the same way, simply substitute "Gup" for
"Kyu."

You should also know that some Occidental systems have a rank system, but,
when they do, they usually do not follow the 10th-1st sub-black belt then
1st Dan-9th Dan ranking that Asian systems do.  Frequently Occidental
systems will rank a practitioner by number of wins in competition or a
combination of skill level rankings and competition wins.  Savate schools
will typically operate in this manner.  Other Occidental arts use an
archaic ranking system that includes 4 or 5 ranks starting with "Scolaire"
(Scholar) and culminating with "Maestro" (Master).

Be aware that the color of a belt as a rank in one system does not
translate to the same rank in another system.  A "Green Belt" in one system
is usually not the same rank as a "Green Belt" in another system.  The same
goes for Kyu/Gup ranks.  As stated earlier, a Kyu/Gup rank in one system
does not equate to the same skill as an equally numbered Kyu/Gup rank in
another system.  Simply put, you can not compare a 5th Kyu in "Karate" with
a 5th Gup in "Taekwondo" and they probably wear different colored belts.
At this point, it should go without saying that a "Black Belt" in one
system isn't really comparable with a "Black Belt" in any other system.  It
only represents a certain level of skill obtained within _that_ system;
exactly what skill level that represents is entirely up to the instructors
who define _that_ system.

Again, don't be overly concerned with the rank of the instructor.  You
likely will be unable to differentiate between a 3rd Degree Black Belt and
a 9th Degree Black Belt for many years.  Further, it is held by many in the
martial arts world that you can learn a lesson from anyone, even the
lowliest practitioner.  Learn the lessons that the instructor has to offer.

A final word of warning on the rank of the instructor.  Beware claims of
inflated or high rank.  It is not unheard of for a martial artist to break
away from his parent organization or instructor and award himself "9th Dan"
and "create" his own art.  More then one instructor has made the leap for
3rd Dan to 9th Dan in this way with no real increase in his skill or
teaching ability.  Further, some organizations have been known to grant
additional rank to instructors for "services to the art" such as opening a
school in an area previously unreached by that art or for some other notable
promotion of the art.  

Beware any school where the instructor seems uneasy about you talking to
the students without the instructor standing right there. It's also not a
good sign if the instructor seems nervous, self-conscious, or hostile,
about you watching him/her teach, or if the students themselves seem
fearful or nervous around the instructor.  Caveat emptor.

Finally, the natural question asked is, "How fast?"  ...How soon will you
get your coveted Black Belt?  How long before you can "defend" yourself?
How much time before you can kill everyone in your neighborhood without
breaking a sweat?

...We don't know...

Or rather, to be more precise, it depends.  Each statement is a different
goal, though they all seem to be related.  Again, a "Black Belt" means
different things to different martial arts systems.  To some it means
"you've got the basics and are now ready for a little bit of a challenge."
To others, "You are competent in the system enough to be let out without a
chaperone." To others still, "you know enough to be able to defend against
the unskilled or moderately skilled." And to others yet, "you're an
'expert' in the same way that a new trade skill grad is an 'expert' but not
the same as a 20 years experience 'expert'." Remember, "Black Belt" is only
meaningful within the context of the system you're studying.  That being
said, it is not unreasonable to expect that, with modest effort, the
coveted "Black Belt" may be achieved within 4 to 7 years of practice.  Many
systems track, even require minimums of training or "mat" time between
promotions.  It is thought to be more meaningful to talk of the number of hours
spent "on the mat" (ie, training), than to speak of the "number of years."
Simply put, if Dick spends 2 hours a day, twice a week, training to achieve
"Black Belt", and Jane spends 4 hours a day, 5 days a week, then Dick
is going to sweat for five long years to rack up 1040 total hours of
training, but Jane will have done that by the end of her first year.

As to the issue of being able to "defend yourself," that all depends upon
the skill level of the person or persons attacking you, your skill level,
weapons involved, and a myriad of other variables.  The stories of students
with one class under their belts defending themselves are true, likewise
the stories of "Black Belts" being beaten up.  There are just so many
variables involved that the question is near meaningless.  However, the
more diligently you train and the more time you put into your training, the
more likely that, if the unhappy time ever comes, you will be able to
successfully "defend" yourself.

------------------------------

Subject: 9 - When You Visit

Here are some general guidelines to consider when visiting the schools you
have an interest in.

First, call ahead.  Make sure that visitors are welcome.  Some schools are
particular about what classes visitors are allowed to watch.  Advanced
classes may be "off limits" to the public as well as "private lessons." It
should be a "red flag" if the school will not allow you to watch _any_
classes before paying money though.  Further, some schools feel that simply
watching a few classes can not adequately give you a feel for their art.
They may encourage you to take an "introductory" class (sometimes at no
charge).

Next, be aware that most martial arts schools have rules of etiquette.
This almost always includes not wearing shoes inside the school or in
ertain areas of the school.  They will often provide a rack or shelf for
shoes just outside of the "restricted" areas.  Never step onto the mat in
your street shoes. This can track dirt, pebbles, gum, grease, and other
substances onto the area where people may soon be having their faces
smooshed.

Also, be aware that many schools will have beginning and ending ceremonies
that they may ask you to stand during.  Some may ask you to bow whenever
crossing the threshold of the school.

When you go to observe a class or visit with the instructor, wear clean,
casual clothes.

If you've been invited to join the class for a training session, or think
it's a possibility you might be asked to join once you show up, then bring
a t-shirt, shorts, and loose sweat pants to work out in. If you have
martial arts experience in some other (or even the same) style, and the
uniforms are roughly equivalent shapes, it would probably be acceptable to
wear your uniform, however it may be considered extremely rude, or at least
confusing, to wear any belt colour other than white. Ask the instructor
about what to do on this one. It might be that your red belt is just a
pretty ornament in their school, or it might indicate that you are the
respected founder of an acknowledged style. They may loan you a white belt,
request that you wear none at all, or not care in the least.

As always, be polite.  If someone offers a hand to shake, then take it.  If
someone bows, return the bow; try to emulate the bow they give you.  Be
quiet during the class.  Don't make noise or draw unnecessary attention.
If you are visiting the school in the company of a friend, don't converse
with each other.  If you must do so, keep conversation to a minimum and in
a hushed tone.  The object is to not interrupt the class or distract the
students who have paid good money for their instruction.

Further, show up early, before class starts.  This will give you a chance
to observe "pre-class" interactions important to understanding the
atmosphere of the school.  It will also give you the opportunity to talk
with the instructor and students.  Write down a list of questions you want
to ask and bring it with you.  If any other questions occur to you as you
watch the class, write those down so you can remember to ask the instructor
after the class is over.

As a general rule of shopping etiquette, don't discuss the other schools
you've been to or heard about.  If you must discuss other schools, be sure
to avoid derogatory remarks about them.  Avoid discussing the quality of
their instruction, etc.  If you are asked about any prior experience in
martial arts you might have, go ahead and tell the instructor what your
experience is. This will help him understand what you know and may give him
a base to start your training from.  Avoid comparing the two arts.

Finally, don't try to impress the instructor or students with your
knowledge of martial arts or foreign languages.  It usually backfires.

------------------------------

Subject: 10 - Should I Study More Than One at a Time

It is not uncommon for more then one Martial Art to interest a potential
student.  The logical question is, "Can I" or "Should I study them both?"

This is a matter of some debate and opinions differ.  The prevailing wisdom is
a bit of a compromise.  It is generally recommended not to study more then one
art at a time or, failing that, to get a good foundation in one art before
branching out, or "cross training," in another.  The feeling is that the two
arts are likely to conflict with each other.  They may require differing ways
of moving your body, differing postures, differing positions, and offer
differing solutions to given situations.  These differences could serve to
confuse and frustrate the new student as he endeavors to apply what he has
learned in his classes.

After you have developed a good base in one art, you can then explore other
arts without undue confusion or overlap.

There are, however, some noted exceptions to consider.  You may want to
consider cross training in arts that have very little overlap, that complement
each other well, or that fill in gaps you may feel are missing.

Another consideration is the instructors.  Some instructors encourage cross
training or even teach multiple arts themselves while other instructors
strongly discourage cross training and may be upset to find a student cross
training.  If cross training interests you, you should talk with the
instructors of each art to see how they feel about it before you start taking
classes there.  They may already have a program in place or may be able to
make recommendations.

Further, cross training, even if it is advantageous and encouraged will
usually slow your advancement in each art far more then if you were to
dedicate all of your training time to just one.

Finally, as hinted at earlier, you should consider your personal resources.
Can you afford to pay for two different classes and all the associated
fees for each?  Not only money, but, more importantly, your time resource.
You will need to dedicate a certain amount of time to the practice of each
art, both in class and out, in order to see advancement.  Do you have the
time to dedicate to each?

Some examples of arts simultaneously trained include Tae Kwon Do with Hapkido,
Muay Thai with Brazillian Ju Jitsu, and Boxing with Judo.

------------------------------

Subject: 11 - The Dark Side of Martial Arts

Though it is touched upon in other portions of this Guide, it's worth spending
some time looking specifically at the dark, seamy underbelly of Martial Arts.

This is the place where people take advantage of you.

McDojo's

First, let's look at the dreaded "McDojo."  These are usually schools who's
sole goal is to part you from your money without ever imparting any real
Martial Arts knowledge.  These can sometimes be difficult to detect since part
of the successful money-student separation is to convince the student that
useful information is, in fact, being taught while devising ever more ways to
implement the money-student separation.

This separation is often achieved by having fee after fee after fee and
required expenditures on and on and on.  For instance, schools that require
you to buy only their branded uniforms and gear, require you to sign long
contracts, have no "move refund" option in their contract, or high-pressure
sales pitches.  Another common tactic is to have numerous belt test
requirements and sub-ranks, all with a fee, non-refundable if the student
"flunks" his test.  An example would be a school which has students ranked,
"Second Stripe, Decided, Green Belt" or similar.  These schools may also
require weekend training trips.

Besides the red flags listed above, a few other's that may indicate a "McDojo"
include: Any school that promises you a Black Belt in under 3 years or
routinely produces Black Belts in 2 years.  Any school which seems to have
overly young or inexperienced experts (usually "Black Belts" or "Dan ranks") -
for example a school recently made the news, noteworthy because they had just
promoted a three year old toddler to "Black Belt" and they had a five year old
child as a 2nd Dan (second degree) "Black Belt."  

Scams

Another variation on the McDojo effect are Scams.  The number and variety of
scams are infinite, as any grifter can tell you.  However, the same grifter
will also tell you that the most effective usually seem to be variation on a
few basic themes.  In the Martial Arts world, one of these themes is the "Study
at Home" scam.  One reason this is such an effective scam is that it's very
similar in appearance to legitimate training aids.  The scam usually takes the
guise of an advertisement promising to impart vast knowledge and unbeatable
fighting skills with the purchase of a home study system, usually consisting of
Video Tapes or DVDs.  The home practitioner then "studies" these videos, takes
a test, sometimes written, sometimes by video taping himself and then mails it
back to the originator for "grading" along with a sum of money.  Naturally "rank"
is issued (usually the coveted "Black Belt") as well as a lead in for
additional "training."  Of course, the consumers have become somewhat more savvy
and this exact scam takes in fewer marks then it once did.  Another variation of
the scam is to simply not offer the "rank by mail," which is a dead give away.
Instead, the same "be an unbeatable killer" advertising is used to sell the
video material.  A third variation of this particular scam involves actual "live"
training.  A seminar is offered from which the attendees are guaranteed rank
(often teaching rank) in a new and unbeatable system.  These seminars are usually
short, only a couple of hours, and often attempt to make some tenuous link to
military combatives such as the Marines or the Special Forces (linking to the
"unbeatable" skill of military groups is another common "hook").

Another variation of martial arts scams are questionable training aids.  These
are devices or machines which, through their use, supposedly will confer
awesome capabilities to their users.  They frequently take the form of exercise
aids with vastly exaggerated claimed benefits.  Occasionally these devices can
take the form of a machine or appliance which will "teach" your body to perform
some devastating "secret" technique.

The reason these scams are so successful is that they so closely mirror
legitimate training aids.  Video's, books, and seminars, exercise devices, even
weekend training camps, are all tools used by legitimate martial artists to
enhance their skills and improve their understanding.  The critical difference
is that the scams typically promise great gains, impressive skills, or rank
for comparatively little investment of time.

Cults

Martial Arts hold a nearly unique place in society.  They are, at most basic
not related to any social, moral, or religious principles.  They are merely
"martial," or "pertaining to war or combat skills."  Yet, at the same time,
many are drenched in philosophy and the "mental" benefits cited range from
improved self esteem all the way through metaphysical abilities.  Simply put,
mysticism in Martial Arts is not only accepted, but often EXPECTED.  Coupled
with the business or organizational structure of many Martial Arts, this
produces a prime candidate for cult like organizations to spring up.  All of
the required markers or precepts are easily applied.  For instance, the
required attitude to "trust without question" a leader or central authority
is readily accepted behavior in many Martial Arts.  Simply put, the instructor
knows what he's talking about, you should listen to what he says even if you
do not understand why.  Most often this is a safety or training issue.  The
experienced instructor knows that a certain way is safest or most likely to
produce results.  That alone is no more proof that a certain Martial Art is a
cult than the requirement to follow orders instantly and without question is
evidence that the Army is a cult.  However, it does place an instructor in a
position of power to abuse emotionally vulnerable people.  Though fortunately
rare, cult like indicators have been seen including: 1) Complete emotional
dependence upon a central authority figure  2) Accepting without question
directives from a central authority figure  3) Isolation of group members and
restriction of their association to other group members exclusively, including
communal living and breaking ties with family and close friends  4) Single
minded recruitment into the group  5) Relinquishing control of personal assets
to the central authority figure.  Of course, this is a short and perforce
slightly vague list.  If you suspect someone may be becoming involved in a cult
of any sort, whether Martial Arts or otherwise, research the organization
thoroughly and consult a licensed mental health care professional.

Two examples of Martial Arts organizations that closely match cult profiles
are: Chung Moo Do, and Kanzen Kenpo

Sexual Predators - Pedophiles and Power Abusers

Another area of concern for many people is that of sexual abusers.  This is
generally of greatest concern to parents.  How can you know that the Instructor
is not a Pedophile?  The Martial Arts world frequently generate exactly the
recipe needed for a Pedophile to successfully engage in his preferred
perversion: unsupervised access to children.  In fact, it's gone one better.
The instructor is, by default, placed in a position of authority and trust for
the child.  This danger can be doublely compounded by some standard activities
associated with Martial Arts such as weekend seminars in remote or isolated
areas and out of town, over-night, competitions.  Fortunately the safe-guards
for children in the Martial Arts are the same as for any other activity.  
Check the background of a potential instructor.  You can check with the local
Police Department for complaints or criminal history (a wise idea whatever the
case) as well as consulting databases (many of them "on-line") listing Sexual
Predators.  Ensure that the child is never alone and unsupervised.  Go with
your child to his classes (be sure to sit quietly to the side; take reading
material or a quiet hobby).  Many schools even have a special area where
parents can sit and watch the class.  Whenever your child has an out of town or
over-night function, accompany them or have a trusted adult accompany them.
Go with your child to watch his competitions.  It's an enjoyable spectator
event and will show your child that you support his interests.  Finally, pay
attention to your child.  Observe changes in behavior that might indicate
emotional trauma such as withdrawing from friends and family, hostility, or
depression.  Listen to your child and talk with them about the dangers of the
world and what is and is not acceptable conduct from others.  For further
tips and advice consult your local Police Department.

Sexual Power Abusers are not generally thought of in the context of a Martial
Arts instructor.  While the idea of a Boss at a work place or a Professor at
a University being a sexual power abuser is fairly well accepted, often the
idea of applying the same context to other authority figures is overlooked.  
Unfortunately some Martial Arts instructors have used their positions as an
authority figure to prey sexually on their students.  This is a difficult
subject.  On the one hand, most would agree that it is unethical for an
instructor to use his position to influence or compel a student into a
relationship with him.  On the other hand, if a student is an adult and is
consenting, what harm?  The Martial Arts world is replete with stories of
couples who met as Martial Arts instructor and student and then pursued a
romantic relationship successfully outside of the school.  Further, some
students are actually attracted to the power and authority of a Martial Arts
instructor, much as some are attracted to athletes or politicians.  The best
advice for adults is to be very careful and use common sense.  Naturally, if
an instructor (or even a fellow student) is making unwanted advances, tell
them that you are not interested.  Be polite but clear and firm.  You're not
interested in pursuing a relationship beyond mutual adherents of a Martial
Art.  If the unwanted advances continue, your road narrows somewhat.  If the
advances are from a fellow student or Assistant Instructor, go to the Primary
Instructor and explain the situation.  Ask him to help you and to talk to the
offending person.  Chances are this has happened before and the instructor may
not have known about it.  Regardless, most instructors are wary of law suits.
If, on the other hand, the unwelcome advances are from the Chief Instructor or
Owner then your only recourse may be to simply leave that school and seek
instruction elsewhere.  You may be able to file a complaint if the school is a
member of a larger national or international organization but do not count on
this curing anything.  Some organizations may take steps to chastise or even
revoke the instructor's membership, other organizations may do nothing.  Unless
a crime, such as rape has occurred, the legal system will probably be little
help.  Over all, your best option may simply be to seek instruction elsewhere.

------------------------------

Subject: 12 - What Kind of Martial Art Suits Me

So you still don't know quite what martial art might suit your desires
best. Won't take 'no' for an answer huh?  OK.  Well here are some ideas
that may help you narrow your search.

What are you looking for in a Martial Art?  If you know what you want out
of it, you'll have a better idea of what "kind" of art to look for.
Typical answers include:
   Better Physical Fitness
     Street Useful Self Defense
     Sport Competition
   Striking Techniques (Punching/Kicking)
   Joint Lock Techniques
   Grappling Techniques (some similarities to wrestling)
   Pressure Point Techniques
   Traditional/Oriental Weapons
   Street/Common Weapons
   Mental & Emotional/Spiritual Development
   Attractiveness/Fluidity of Movements (this is very subjective)
   Traditional "Feel"
   Speed of Advancement/Ease of Learning Techniques
Brief Descriptions of these:
Better Physical Fitness:
Some people's primary motivation in a Martial Art (MA) is improving their
Physical Fitness. To them, if they can learn a MA while getting fit, so
much the better.

Street Useful Self Defense:
A primary motivation for many is the ability to truly be able to defend
themselves in a street confrontation against typical street techniques and
weapons.

Sport Competition:
Many arts contain a greater or lesser degree of competition and some will
encourage their students to compete in local and national MA sporting
events in competition restricted to that particular MA and in various open
competitions.  Awards and medals are sometimes given.  Arts that emphasize
competition too much are thought by some to sacrifice some of the self
defense value to ingrained competition safeties.  Arts that are well known
for their sport value include Tae Kwon Do (TKD), Judo and Kendo.

Striking Techniques:
This is more a facet of a MA and typically describes punching and kicking
techniques.  Some arts emphasize this to a greater or lesser degree with
some focusing on it almost to the exclusion of all other techniques and
with some teaching nearly none of it.  Arts that are well known for their
striking techniques include most Korean arts like Tang Soo Do and Tae Kwon
Do, and Okinawan/Japanese Karate.

Joint Lock Techniques:  
This is more a facet of a MA and typically describes techniques that lock,
restrict, manipulate, or sometimes break and dislocate the joints of the
aggressor.  Some arts emphasize this, to a greater or lesser degree, with
some focusing on it almost to the exclusion of all other techniques and
with some teaching nearly none of it.  In arts that teach a variety of
other techniques, joint lock techniques are typically thought of as an
"advanced" teaching and are typically reserved for higher ranks.  Arts that
are well known for their joint lock techniques include Aikido, Pencak
Silat, and Japanese Jui Jitsu (such as Aikijitsu and others).


Grappling Techniques:
This is more a facet of a MA and typically describes techniques that are
similar to wresting in many ways and include throws and groundfighting
techniques (what to do when one or more combatants are at least partially
on the ground and not standing).  Some arts emphasize this to a greater or
lesser degree with some focusing on it almost to the exclusion of all other
techniques and with some teaching nearly none of it.  Arts that are well
known for their Grappling/Groundfighting are Judo, Brazilian Jui Jitsu, and
some other types of Jui Jitsu.

Pressure Point Techniques:  
This is more a facet of a MA and typically describes techniques that
manipulate pressure points on the human body.  These "points" can in some
cases cause a great deal of pain and some practitioner say that Pressure
Point manipulation can slow down the aggressor, cause limbs to go numb,
stun or even kill an aggressor outright (though this is an extremely
advanced technique not taught to everyone and is still open to controversy
in the MA and Medical world).  Some arts emphasize this to a greater or
lesser degree with some focusing on it almost to the exclusion of all other
techniques and with some teaching nearly none of it.  Arts that are well
known for their Pressure Point techniques include some types of Kung Fu
(there are over 50 well know Kung Fu forms), and some types of Jui Jitsu.

Traditional/Oriental Weapons:  
This is more a facet of a MA and typically describes techniques with
weapons not considered to be militarily effective, or street convenient by
today's standards.  These weapons would include sword, spear, bow, and
staff.  Some arts emphasize this to a greater or lesser degree with some
focusing on it almost to the exclusion of all other techniques and with
some teaching nearly none of it.  Arts that are well known for their
Traditional/Oriental Weapons techniques include many forms of Kung Fu, many
Okinawan Karate forms, and some Japanese forms such as Kendo, Kenjutsu, and
Iaido.

Street/Common Weapons:
This is more a facet of a MA and typically describes techniques with
weapons considered to still be militarily effective, or street convenient
by today's standards.  These weapons would include knife, club,
cane/half-staff.  Some arts emphasize this to a greater or lesser degree
with some focusing on it almost to the exclusion of all other techniques
and with some teaching nearly none of it.  Arts that are well known for
their Street/Common Weapons techniques include many forms of Kung Fu, many
Okinawan Karate forms, and some Japanese forms, and especially Indonesian
forms such as Pencak Silat, and Philippines forms such as Kali, Arnis, and
Escrima.

Mental & Emotional/Spiritual Development:  
This is often considered a strong benefit of taking MA's.  Many instructors
advertise their MA directly to parents as a way of increasing children's
Self Confidence, Socialization Skills, and Personal Well Being.  Spiritual
development is a strong component of many but not all MA's.  The Japanese
word "Do" (when applied to a MA) is considered to mean "way" or "path" to
Spiritual Enlightenment or personal understanding (Koreans arts ending in
"Do" have a similar meaning).  In general, any Japanese art ending in Do
will have to a greater or lesser degree a Spiritual or Self Improvement
aspect, while Japanese arts ending in Jitsu are primarily concerned with
martial abilities and will have little or no concept of Spiritual
Enlightenment or Self Development, except as is important and added by the
instructor.  This is largely dependent upon the instructor in any system.
Arts known for their emphasis on Spiritual Development include many forms
of Kung Fu, especially Shaolin Kung Fu, taiji and certain Japanese "Zen"
martial arts such as the Aikikai form of Aikido.  (note: lots of
generalizations here)

Attractiveness/Fluidity of Movements:  
This is one that's as hard to pin down as the Spiritual aspect.  Suffice it
to say that some arts just look prettier than others.  A master in most any
MA is going to have a fluidity and grace of movement, however that is not
always true of the students.  As a gross generalization, typically,
"circular" arts will appear more fluid and graceful than "linear" arts.  A
simplistic definition of circular vs. linear is that each variation tends
to have a greater emphasis on movements and techniques in its "category."
Thus circular arts will tend to have a lot of sweeping circular and rounded
movements, while linear arts will tend to move in more direct lines.  Also
as a gross oversimplification, linear arts tend to be "hard" (direct and
force/impact oriented) while circular arts tend to be much more "soft"
(redirect and control oriented).  One more gross oversimplification,
circular techniques tend to be more difficult to master than linear.
Striking arts tend to be more linear and Joint Lock & Grappling arts tend
to be more circular.  Examples of largely circular arts are Aikido and
certain Kung Fu forms (Baguazhang / Pa Kua Chang).  Examples of largely
linear arts include Tae Kwon Do and Karate.  An example of a very exciting
and fluid art is Chinese Wu Shu.

Traditional "Feel":  
This describes the feel of the "weight of tradition" that is attractive to
some Martial Artists.  Some MA players like to feel like they are
participating in a tradition thousands of years old and readily accept
ancillary aspects of MA study such as bowing and foreign terminology.  Most
MA's have an aspect of "tradition" to them, especially the Asian arts
(i.e., Chinese, Korean, Okinawan, Japanese) and almost all MA's have a code
of etiquette to follow while in the training hall.  Frequently there are
rituals involved, some with religious significance, some merely as a show of
respect for the founder or the instructor.  Some MA's require a uniform and
some (such as Capoeira or Pencak Silat) may not, at the instructor's
discretion.  In general, how "traditional" an art feels is almost entirely
dependent upon the local instructor.  Any given art has instructors who
prefer an informal environment or a more formal one.  Generally, the
further back the roots of the art stretch, the more instructors there are
that will prefer a formal or semi-formal environment though this is
anything but a hard rule.  Further, societal origins will tend to have an
effect on the formality of the training environment.  Japanese arts for
instance tend to be more formal in nature as the Japanese society has a
long standing history of formality in the minutia whereas arts that are
American in inception (there are a few) will tend to be very informal since
the American society is a largely informal society.

Speed of Advancement/Ease of Learning Techniques:  
There are really two separate issues here, though many people equate them.
A common question is "how long must I study before I know the art?" or
alternately "how long must I study before I get a Black Belt?" Whereas,
another common question is "how long must I study before I can defend
myself?" The nature of these two questions is different.  Most people
equate Black Belt with having achieved Martial Arts godhood.  This couldn't
be further from the truth.  The actuality is, typically, Black Belt (or
First Dan) is where a student is finally gaining a base level of competency
and understanding in his art.  One description that I recently read was to
think of a Black Belt as if it were a Bachelors degree from college.  It is
an expert level, but not a Doctorate level, or even a Master's Degree.
Those are more typically associated with higher Dan ranks.  This is an apt
description since in most reputable MA's, it should take between 3 and 5
years practice to be awarded a Black Belt.  It is not unheard of for a
reputable school to produce an occasional black belt in 2 to 3 years,
however, this person is either unusually dedicated and practices on a
nearly daily basis or is a Martial Arts Prodigy.  Any school that promises
you a Black Belt in under 3 years or routinely produces Black Belts in 2
years is what's sometimes referred to as a "Black Belt Factory" or a school
that "Sells Black Belts" (McDojo) and should be avoided.  That being said,
the question still remains "how long must I study before I can defend
myself?" If home defense is your only goal, buy a gun and learn to safely
use it.  You can become proficient in the safe use of firearms in a far shorter
time than a MA, and firearms are typically much more effective.  Why do
you think the Military uses them?  Or perhaps you should buy a dog.
Statistics show that less than 5% of homes that own _any_ sort of dog will
_ever_ be burglarized (this includes those hairless rat-dogs the
Chihuahua).  If this is not an alternative for you or if you are also
concerned about protecting yourself where you can not, for various reasons,
take your gun or your dog, then perhaps a MA is for you.  How much study it
takes for you to become effective at defending yourself is a component of
many different things, including the art its self, your aptitude at
learning it, and the abilities of the person attacking you.  The stories of
Black Belts being beat up by untrained drunks are true.  And also, the
stories of new students using the MA to successfully defend themselves
against rapists and murderers are also true.  Whatever the case for your
aptitude, the more effort and practice you put into learning your chosen
MA, the better you will be at defending yourself and your family.

------------------------------

Subject: 13 - Disclaimer and Copyright Notice

Some answers given may reflect personal biases of the author and
contributors.  The answers contained herein pertain to discussions on the
rec.martial-arts group, and are by no means exhaustive.

The martial arts Newbie Guide was created from an outline of an earlier
document, also titled "The Newbie Guide" by Jeff D. Pipkins as well as
information from the creator of this document, Kirk Lawson (additional
contributors listed at end).  It is the intention that this document be a
companion document to the current rec.martial-arts FAQ.  The author, Kirk
Lawson, grants rights to update, maintain, modify, and distribute this
document provided that you abide by the "no profit" restrictions detailed
hereafter.

You are specifically granted the right to distribute this document in any
storage or display format including, but not limited to, HTML, RTF, .DOC,
PDF, or direct telepathic transfer.

You are granted the right to copy, store, modify, and distribute this
document provided that a) This Disclaimer, Copyright, and any version
history or creator/contributor attributions are included.  b) That you
charge no monies for the distribution of this document, excepting a nominal
charge for the cost of media upon which it may be distributed.  If you wish
to include this document in any for-profit publication or to include it in
any pay-per or price metered medium or delivery, you may only do so with
the express permission of the original document author, Kirk Lawson.
Basically, if you want to modify or distribute this document for free,
fine, go ahead and do it, but if you want to make money off of it, I want
my cut.

Kirk Lawson: lklawson@heapy.com or lawson@dayton.net

Additional Contributors:
Lauren Radner - lradner@us.ibm.com
Steve Gombosi - sog@amaterasu.scd.ucar.edu
Kevin Hill - Kevin.Hill@jdsu.com
Matthew Weigel - mcweigel+@cs.cmu.edu
Ted Bennett - weirdwolf@ntlworld.com
Neil Gendzwill - gendzwil@sedsystems.ca


----------



## kravmaga1

This a very helpful guide. This will help new learner a lot. Thank you for sharing


----------



## jks9199

GordonnotRamsay said:


> This is great advise. Luckily, I already know what martial art I wanted to learn and I developed my preference based on how I played video games. I really like the idea of redirection and grabbing so the mantis style really aligned with me. Also because it looked so cool when Toph in ATLA does the blind mantis.


You may just find out that, if you can find it, real mantis style is different from video games...


----------



## lklawson

mmagym said:


> Very Interesting Article!
> I would like to add that when you first visit the place, focus more on the atmosphere - it should be fun! Especially when you are a beginner. The atmosphere in my opinion might be the key factor that decide whether you can or can't train in the sport for a long time in the future.


It was updated.  I posted the 2.1 version here:





						The Newbie Guide to Martial Arts Training (ver 2.6) - by Jeff Pipkins
					

Does anyone know of any martial arts training schools around the Spring Bank area in Hull? If you do could you please e-mail the addresses to me at s000@wyke.ac.uk  Thanks



					www.martialtalk.com
				




Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------

